# Mount Rainier, a preview to the future? Will trees survive?



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

According to these changes on the mountain , it is getting harder and harder to deny climate change. The warming will have devastating affects on forests. A Canadian forester friend told me last spring about the warmer climate is already causing beetle killed pine issue acceleration.

http://www.thenewstribune.com/static/pages/rainier/


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

This subject will certainly open a can of worms.

Well of course the climate is changing. It has been for millions of years. It been changing long before before Adam and eve and will change after Adam and Eve are gone. So yes there is climate change but it not your or my doing.

All the hoopla about climate change is brought to my our lying cheating government and the globalist who want more control over you and to extract more money from you. It's political BS and nothing more. Al Gore is so concerned about climate climate change but he doesn't lessen his carbon foot print and either does the rest of his cronies and neither does the rest of the elites. Explain that to me.

There are plenty of scientist who disagree that CC is not caused by man but of course they aren't payed by the government for their research like to the one who fall in with the government do. Some even say you are in the early stages of a mini ice age.

BTW I didn't waste my time viewing the propaganda in the link you posted.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I like warmer weather.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I like warmer weather.
> 
> - Mark Davisson


Great answer and I agree!


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

To whom it may concern: Doesn't the sand in your ears and eyes make it kind of hard to see and hear?


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> BTW I didn t waste my time viewing the propaganda in the link you posted.


I think this says a lot right here.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Humans are our worst enemy. Some, not all in my opinion. Too many Americans seem and are way, way, too wasteful of our lands. Seems they have no problem and don't think twice before they wipe out acres and acres of trees, etc. I do believe some sort of apocalypse is coming, but, not really sure when.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

90% of the scientists agree that global warming is not some government plot to take over the world.

900,000 years of atmosphere from the past has been captured in the ice.

Yes, there is a 200K year cycle of temperatures rising and falling over that time, in unison with CO2 levels. It has been plotted and it is a very smooth rise and fall over that period.

This last cycle has almost doubled the warming effect, and so has CO2 levels emitted by the burning of petroleum hydrocarbons. Never have temperatures or CO2 levels ever been this high over this nearly 1 million year period.

CO2 levels go hand in hand with global temperatures and BOTH are double what they have even been in the last 900,000 years.

This is no longer a debate. This is scientific fact.

And all those who refuse to accept our influence over this planets health have the same disregard as those in power who only wish to fill their pockets with money. They care nothing about the legacy of our children and grand children. They will be the ones to pay the price for our arrogance and lack of consideration for this planets health and natural resources.

My money is still on mother nature. Our planet will still be around long after we are extinct.

P.S. Lake Mead will be unable to produce electricity due to the lack of water from the Colorado River within the decade. Millions will be without water and\or electricity. Water wells in California that used to measured in hundreds of feet are now measured in thousands of feet. The state will not be able to continue to grow fruit and vegetables for the rest of the country for much longer. Nut trees like almonds are being cut down by the hundreds every day because they can not afford to water them. FEMA is gearing up for this disaster and when martial law is declared, you can not say you never heard someone warn you.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If the climate change is really being caused by man, why doesn't everyone pressure China to cut back on
pollution. The green groups seem to like to concentrate on the cleaner countries where they can raise 
more money for their causes and themselves instead on the countries that a causing most of the pollution.


----------



## DougH (Jan 14, 2011)

It is my belief that man is a nano spec in the scheme of things. If man really is the cause then I agree with bluepine, China and India are greater cause for concern than the USA. As for the post that 90% agree it is man made, I would like to see proof of that. Both sides seem to sway the numbers but the believers have more to gain since most are making money from their salivical spewing. If CO2 is really a concern than clearing the rain forrest is a bigger issue than my fun machines and industry.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

"Making money"? You're comparing, at best, research grants to gargantuan oil company profits?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

The GOP is in flat denial that we are in any kind of global weather change, which is normal for them.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Alaska Guy , and I share the exact same view. 
Wow first they all told and complained to us we were causing Global Warming.Guess what there was no temperature change in terms of the planet heating up the scientists had to admit that eventually,as it has been very stable for a long time.
They never talk about global warming anymore! And now refer to the problem we face as climate change.
Lot's of people have become very wealthy , and governments have also done well keeping us to change our ways and charging us plenty for the priviledge too.
Con men cashing in,like they alwaays do.
I saw someone in England selling real estate on the moon you get your own title deeds and all.The part of the moon you choose is then registered in your name for the future.RIGHT HA HA this is on the same level IMHO as those shysters. A Big Con as if we could do something about it anyway LOL now the latest way of saving the planet is to eat less meat.Really less meat ! The latest well thought out theory is if we all went a day a week without eating meat, then less cows would be needed ,less cows less less farting ,less farting is less methane, you get the picture well who worked that one out is a looney tunes merchant ! And besides I like meat.
Alistair we really are pathetic creatures humans,it's so sad really it is, we end up believing any ********************e they can throw at us and the get paid for our inaction and incredible sense of fear and panic.Remember bush and mushroom those potential clouds and Blair with the forty five minutes to doomsday,at the end of it all it cost us billions not to say tens of thousand lives,and guess what they then found out it was all crap designed to frighten the beejeesus out of we commoners.Did they apologise please tell me I can't remember ever hearing a word of we farked up big time sorry.I hope one day the people will eventually say NO.Alistair
It will be interesting to see what they come out with next.I find it sometimes quite entertaining but mostly annoying that they could insult my intelligence with this dribble.Pathetic.LOL b


----------



## DougH (Jan 14, 2011)

> "Making money"? You re comparing, at best, research grants to gargantuan oil company profits?
> 
> - JJohnston


I would say that Al Gore and others like him have done as well as the oil companies.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That article does not speculate about the cause. It merely documents melting ice eroding the park beyond their capacity to repair it. Parts of the west side are permanently closed to vehicles. The floods are filling the river beds exacerbating the issues. This is beginning to put old growth forests with 1000 year old trees in jeopardy.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

There is probably little doubt that man has an influence on the change in the climate. How much is very difficult to determine and yes there are a lot of models out there that have predictions but none have proven to be accurate. One solution that will work is to reduce the world population. However, since the population growth appears to be increasing rapidly along with increased energy consumption, increased land for crops and so many other things. I agree that we need to be aware of the pollution and its potential effect on climate change but we also need to understand the world dynamics with increasing populations in countries of the world where they have little or no pollution control such as China.

While man may be influencing climate, we all need to be aware that the earth itself seems to go through some very major cycles. Some may want to look up the Medieval Warm Period and the Little Ice Age. It might be hard to pin these climate changes on man. These are climate changes in the last 1000 years. At one point, the Vikings were growing crops and living in Greenland and then had to leave when the temperatures changed fairly abruptly.

Lastly, the effects of other things can abruptly change the climate..Krakatoa in 1883 had the effect of lowering temperatures by 2.2°F in the northern hemisphere in the following summer.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

> "Making money"? You re comparing, at best, research grants to gargantuan oil company profits?
> 
> - JJohnston
> 
> ...


Al Gore isn't a scientist. He may be cashing in, but does that make the scientists wrong?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

We are in the beginning stages of a global climatic shift, no matter the denials of anyone. The proof is in the ice cores, and the wobble of the earth's orbit. The earthquake in Bande Ache actually moved the earth, which can/will cause a climate change - all it takes is a + / - degree off tilt. Of course humans are a contributor, not the primary contributor, whether the humans with their heads buried in the sand believe it or not. Climate change is a proven fact.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jimbo4

I don't think many denies that climate change is happening. The debate is more on the cause of climate change. Our corrupt governments and the elite globalist have spent a ton of money to convince us the "we" are the cause of climate change and if "we" pay them a "carbon tax" and stay home and only use one light bulb and keep you house at 60 degrees everything will be fine. LOL

If you read my first post I said climate change has been going on forever. It's nothing new.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the "Peak Oil" crisis that was supposed to have occurred a couple years back.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> We are in the beginning stages of a global climatic shift, no matter the denials of anyone. The proof is in the ice cores, and the wobble of the earth s orbit. The earthquake in Bande Ache actually moved the earth, which can/will cause a climate change - all it takes is a + / - degree off tilt. Of course humans are a contributor, not the primary contributor, whether the humans with their heads buried in the sand believe it or not. Climate change is a proven fact.
> 
> - Jimbo4


Totally Agree!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"90% of the scientists agree that global warming is not some government plot to take over the world.

900,000 years of atmosphere from the past has been captured in the ice.

Yes, there is a 200K year cycle of temperatures rising and falling over that time, in unison with CO2 levels. It has been plotted and it is a very smooth rise and fall over that period.

*This last cycle has almost doubled the warming effect, and so has CO2 levels emitted by the burning of petroleum hydrocarbons. Never have temperatures or CO2 levels ever been this high over this nearly 1 million year period.*

*CO2 levels go hand in hand with global temperatures and BOTH are double what they have even been in the last 900,000 years.

This is no longer a debate. This is scientific fact."*

Brad is correct. This is NOT something that has been going on forever . I've seen too much Evidence that Major Changes have taken place over the last 100 years that have exceeded any changes that took place during the previous 1,000,000 years.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Even if the overall effect of global warming is caused by a regular weather cycle,
surely it cant be argued that man's behaviour with fossil fuels is accelerating that process.
And who are we in the developed West, 
as we sit in our A/C homes and gas-guzzling cars,
to tell the under-developed and developing nations not 
to cut down trees or build power stations,
when we have caused the problem.
Would you stand idly by if your government told you
that you cant make a better life for your children.
We are in this mess together.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

There is always a saner other side. http://www.inquisitr.com/1234575/nasa-scientist-global-warming-is-nonsense/


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Jerry: (With All Due Respect.)

You can call it "Saner" if you want to. I'd call it "Another Opinion".

This is also from the "Inquisitr". Different Author (NASA). Along with at least a dozen others on there that say "It's Real and We're In Trouble!"

1 Of Many "Climate data from the past 134 years has been examined to identify a steady trend of rising temperatures, which most climate scientists attribute to the increase in greenhouse gasses (like carbon dioxide) due to emissions from industry, power, and transportation.

According to NASA, as a result of global warming, the level of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere is higher than it has been in over 800,000 years and currently stands at 400 parts per million."

2 Of Many "The climate change report referred to the warming of the climate system as "unequivocal," and the changes as "unprecedented over decades to millennia." It concluded that regardless of the cause, much more relevant is the observation that the climate change phenomenon does indeed exist and everyone is being affected.

In recent decades, changes in climate have caused impacts on natural and human systems on all continents and across the oceans. Impacts are due to observed climate change, irrespective of its cause, indicating the sensitivity of natural and human systems to changing climate."

Pretty Big Numbers!


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I have two questions for all you sheeple that buy into global warming fiction like so many lemmings…

1) If we are under global warming and it is happening, and all the polar ice is melting and all the polar bears are dying, why hasn't the sea levels risen one millimeter in the last 50 years? Where is all that free flowing water? Why isn't Florida under water?

2) The politicians/criminals (such as GORE) say they want to RAPE everyone on the globe with Carbon taxes to take care of this issues.. What is it exactly they are going to do with all these trillions of bucks they have stolen? A huge global air conditioner?

Also and just an aside go look up (Google) What the name of Al Gores Incorporated Business partners name is….

You will not believe it and you can't make this sheet up and you will never hear a word of it on FOX news or CNN!

For you sheep that refuse to do your OWN homework and continue to consume the fiction from the exact sources, GOVERNMENT and Corporate Mass media, which everyone reading this will all agree LIE to us all, AL Gores Corporate Business partners name is David Blood.. Yes their corp. is legally named Gore and Blood! You can't make this sheet up.

It amazes me… If you ask any amerikan (ANY) this question.. "Does the US Government and the Corporate mass media and their agents lie to the amerikan people?" Everyone of you would say of course! with out a doubt, BUT then turn around and believe anything and everything they say no matter how insane. Over and over and over and over and over again!

That is absolutely incredible to me. I mean WOW.

Looks like decades of Government Public education and masses media brain washing has done its job in spades


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That article isn't about politics or speculation about the cause, it merely shows the park is experiencing substantial damage to the infrastructure caused by the floods from glacial ice melt. It goes into the scientific studies underway as Mt. Rainier is a unique prelude to the future as the process continues. Public access to the park could end permanently at anytime.



> 1) If we are under global warming and it is happening, and all the polar ice in melting, why hasn t the sea levels risen one millimeter in the last 50 years? Whys isn t Florida under water?
> - rantingrich


Actually, it is rising about 3 mm per year. Iceland and Antarctica contain the world's real ice pack. When they warm, there will be significant rise. Thawing permafrost will release massive amounts of methane compounding the warming cycle.

The Defense Department released information about the Arctic ice pack after the Cold War ended. It is only 1/2 as thick as it was when they first took subs under it.

Hartmann reported recently that Miami installed pumps that are unable to keep up with the rising high tides. Millions are being displaced in the lowlands of Bangladesh. India has constructed a 2500 mile long fence to keep the refugees out.

The question is no longer whether the earth is warming, it is whether or not there will be another mass extinction event. The last 2 created all the oil we are burning.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Mr. rantingrich or, Mr. Rich Tuttle: (whichever you prefer)

"I have two questions for all you sheeple that buy into global warming fiction like so many lemmings…

1) If we are under global warming and it is happening, and all the polar ice is melting and all the polar bears are dying, why hasn't the sea levels risen one millimeter in the last 50 years? Where is all that free flowing water? Why isn't Florida under water?"

It HAS Risen!

"That is absolutely incredible to me. I mean WOW.
Looks like decades of Government Public education and masses media brain washing has done its job in spades."

Your RANT is mostly about Politics. I won't touch that because it's all Horse Droppings.

You can also leave me and many others out of your "Sheeple", "Will ALL Agree", "Everyone of you would say of course!" (amerikan is spelled with a "c" and the "a" should be a Capital "A") "Lemmings" and "Brainwashing" Categories.

Well. At Least you've picked an accurate Site Name.

It would be nice though if you would calm down some if you're trying to converse with the rest of the Membership.

Thank You.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I find it enlightening that almost all if not all information PRO-GLOBAL warming data is generated by Government entities or are produced by orginizaltions dependent on (Money) on global warming GOVERNMENT entities. Which you all refuse to comment on their validity or their past and present credibility. Global warming or "CLIMATE CHANGE" I wish you would all settle on the concrete term by the way! or whatever you are calling it now is "BIG BUSINESS! Follow the money… Straight into All Gores pocket! Every college and scientific organization HAS to agree or their funding is CUT

Most organizations contributing to this lie have been caught manipulating the data and in fact have had their e-mails HACKED stating so. "FOLLOW the MONEY!" BIG MONEY!

Just because one city has to put PUMPS in their basement does not mean sea levels around the world are rising. I don't hear about this in New york city, or New Orleans or Vienna. BY the way VIENNA is SINKING not the sea riasing!

And sea level rise doesn't even mean added liquid water added to the sea. Even a one degree temp rises in the global sea sould mean a HUGE thermal exposition let alone the added water.

IT IS political BULL ******************** and you all have no problems sacrificing there great great great grand kids into slavery for a fraud!

Make sure when you tuck your kids into to bed to night or your grandkids they will have to toil endless hours to fund Al Gores fund!

All of your sources are suspect at best and ludicrous at worse.

ALL of your sources are admittedly SUSPECT but you are all will to place your grand kids into slavery for it!

I will ask you all again DOES your government and mass media lie to you? YES OR NO????


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

I am going to go to bed and sleep well tonight. If the sky falls, it falls. Not a damn thing I can do about it, and my one little voice would never be heard above all the kardasians and the cyruses. Fortunately at 66 years of age I don't have to concern myself with the future of idiots, because I will be dead soon and they can kiss my dead backside.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Turn off your damn lying box the "TV!" Stop watching FOX NEW and CNN and MSNBC! Stop believe ONE WORD from ANY government agent! I would believe any stranger with no teeth in his head on the street telling me ANYTHING about ANYTHING before I would believe ANYTHING from ANY government agent or mass media liar. After all I don't know if the crazy person is going to lie to me , But I know with 100% certainty the US Government and its agents are going to lie to me…. And that is where this country has came to.. Complete fiction


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

What's been melting most is sea (floating) ice. The water level doesn't rise when floating ice melts.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

If CO2 is the one thing causing climate change, what can you do about it?

We could greatly restrict the US in terms of CO2 production and hurt the economy. We have already seen the effects of restrictive emission standards in raising the costs of production and the shifting the production to other countries which are increasing the CO2 production. Does that really do any good in terms of global CO2 production?

Have other countries like China and India done anything to reduce CO2 emissions?

Unfortunately, like I pointed out earlier, as the global population grows, the emissions of CO2 will grow with them. The population in the US is growing slower than in places like China and India. Looking at this graph, tell me what the solution is to CO2 levels.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Admittedly, there is no alternative to fossil fuels right now, but good practice demands that we find some BEFORE we need them.

Also, saying we're under no obligation to do anything because China and India aren't doing anything is like saying it's OK to shoplift because somebody else is doing it.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not advocate doing nothing. However, I do advocate being smart about whatever we do. Rather than just making new restrictive rules, we need to find the economic alternatives to reduce emissions. We should be investing huge amounts in research looking for ways to do this. How about offering $10 million dollars for a way to use coal or petroleum with reduced emissions.

There needs to be a careful balance of reducing emissions with out shipping jobs and our economy overseas. While I understand that the US should be a leader in reducing emissions, what do you tell all the folks in coal country who have lost their jobs and towns turned into ghost towns. There has got to be a better way of doing this.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I put climate change in the same boat as the round earth theory. The earth is flat, and anyone with common sense knows it. It's those darn liberals who are getting rich off of trying to convince us the earth is round.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, the way the world population is projected to grow over the next century, reducing emissions won't even make a dent. Any emission-reducing scheme will be more than offset by the increase in the sheer amount of fossil fuels burned. Replacement, rather than reduction, is the only solution - and we need to start now so it's less painful for our grandchildren.

I'm not a treehugger. Restore funding for new nuclear technologies like the Integral Fast Reactor.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

These climate terrorist have been forecasting doom since the 60s.

I have another question…

So is it GLOBAL WARMING or is it CLIMATE CHANGE now?

And again DOES your government and the media lie to you?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Since you global warming lemmings will buy into ANYTHING! the government and mass media tells you than THESE have to be true as well…

Media says HEAVY METAL POSIONs are actually good for you and your kids




condense version





Fox news and Republican screech Anne Coulter tell you the truth about RADIATION. Guess what. IT'S GOOD FOR YOU





And your gunna love this one, Government and the media conspire "with the help of some actors", to let you know about the most prolifically unlucky lady in the word. Same witness connected and interviewed about Boston Bombing, Sandy Hook and Watertown shooting. WOW and you all believe every word. I am sure the GOV and the media would NEVER conspire about global warming OPPS my bad I mean climate change





But all this cant be. Our hero in the media and the GOV would never do any such things.

Now go back to your TV

And pray for the most unlucky woman in the world


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Unbelievable what a common sense response turns loose an anti-government rant to the fact that climate change is happening. These are people who's only face in life is to watch Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, I like bugs bunny….If I had to choose though…It'd be Little Rascals every time.

We're just pawns(I'm being generous) In the fantastic game called evolution. We'll be one of the shortest lived species to ever walk(or crawl, or swim) the face of the earth, and man made climate change is only a small fraction in that dismal equation.

We think we're smart. We ain't. We think we can influence nature and evolution. We can't. 
We think so highly of ourselves that we honestly believe that we can alter (intended or otherwise) the path of 4.5 billion years of evolution.

Arrogance will be our end, and we'll end up eating each other.

We're nothing more than dust in the wind in Mother nature's eyes, and when she's done with us, she'll simply sweep us aside….and carry on.

Can we do better for nature? Of course we can…..but it should be out of respect for the earth, not for any selfish expectation of longevity.


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

If the oceans are rising then why do the rich global warming people keep buying ocean front property. these smart people seem awful stupid to me . Alot of the global warming people a evolutionist then why do they not think the earth will evolve to handle global warming.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

So what is the main gas causing AGW?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

cebfish - - - They got more money that sense?

Jerry - - - Huh?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, a lot of opinions here.
Well, here is mine…....

When you can convince me that you can to go China and India and convince them to stop building coal plants at the rate of one a week, and stop polluting the earth with all the illegal recycling of computers and other heavy metal consumer goods, cars with no emission equipment, etc., then I might buy into the USA strangling ourselves and our economy into another round of trying to be the cleanest country on earth. Personally, I am fed up with trying to lead the world in emissions, when in fact, nobody gives else on the planet gives a damn.

Up until that point, I tend to believe the larger cycle theory - whereby we will see another ice age, we will see the Sahara Desert as a water born area again, and we will see water in our own deserts here in the US - just not in our lifetimes.

Is change inevitable? That is all there is, change…
And as the US power structure has moved consistently to natural gas and away from coal, along with the lowest amount of gasoline consumed in this country in decades, I believe we are doing our part to be clean. 
NOW, leave us the hell alone and go talk to the Chinese!! (Well, you'll simply be shot, but if you insist…)


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

How come not one of the GLOABL WARMING Sheeple will answer any of my questions.. I want to learn..

1) Does your Government its agents and entities beholden to the Government LIE TO YOU?

2) Does the mass media and its agents lie to you?

3) So is it "GLOBAL WARMING" or is it "CLIMATE CHANGE?"

4) What are these ILLEGAL carbon taxes going to be used for?

5) How long will your great grand kids be indentured to the US and Global Governments for this? Years? Decades? their lives?

I know Global warming, or Climate Change, or whatever your calling it these days is a Fraud for one reason.

The GOVERNMENT Says it's true. That's Why I know it's a fraud.

I Believe in UFOs! WHY? because the US GOVERNMENT says they don't exist. Only reason I need to believe in them.

I know the Government assassinated JFK! Why? Because the US GOVERNMENT says Oswald did it.

If anyone wants to know the truth about anything. Whatever the opposite is of what the Government say and the mass media says…… is the TRUTH! Great times we are living in.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> So what is the main gas causing AGW?
> 
> - Gerald Thompson


Hot air from politicians


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Not worried about myself. It's my grandkids and their kids that I am worried for. It's better in this situation to error on the safe side than to ignore data and pretend all is good. I believe it is the responsibility of each generation to leave the earth in as good or better shape than they found it.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

As a scientist I see so much bad science by people on both sides, so many double standards in "proof" etc.

I absolutely hate the term "The science is settled", Science is never settled. Remember about 20 years ago margarine was considered the healthy alternative to butter?

The earths climate is affected by so many different things and is such a complex system I seriously doubt that we will ever really know for sure.

Until recently I use to take measurements for a living, sounds like a simple job, but there is a whole lot to it that many scientists that perform data acquisition get wrong that it is scary. Every day I saw other scientists justify their models by what data said no matter what the data was.

The big problem I have with the global warming activists is that they put the cart before the horse in their application of the scientific method.

I have not seen a single thing written for or against climate change that could not be easily argued the other way.

I also do not believe the claim that 90% of scientists agree. There is a petition of scientists on the internet signed by scientists that do not believe the global warming alarmists, there are quite a few on there that I personally know.

I would also like to point out that Al Gore has a carbon footprint about 1000X my own. So he either thinks he is better than you and I (which I am sure he does) or he doesn't actually believe what he is saying.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Hey Pat,

*I have not seen a single thing written for or against climate change that could not be easily argued the other way*.

Is there anything that would convince you? I mean what would seal the deal either way?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Hey Pat,
> 
> *I have not seen a single thing written for or against climate change that could not be easily argued the other way*.
> 
> ...


I am honestly not sure that either side could produce enough evidence either way. I would say it ranks up there with proving God either does or does not exist.










This sure makes it look like how much cheese is consumed correlates well with how many people died by becoming tangles in their bedsheets….


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Hey Pat,
> 
> *I have not seen a single thing written for or against climate change that could not be easily argued the other way*.
> 
> ...


I think what they are trying to say is "don't eat cheese in bed".


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

AGAIN!


> How come not one of the GLOABL WARMING Sheeple will answer any of my questions.. I want to learn..
> 
> 1) Does your Government its agents and entities beholden to the Government LIE TO YOU?
> 
> ...


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Not worried about myself. It s my grandkids and their kids that I am worried for. It s better in this situation to error on the safe side than to ignore data and pretend all is good. I believe it is the responsibility of each generation to leave the earth in as good or better shape than they found it.
> 
> - cutworm


Unfortunately your GRANDKIDS are going to be indentured slaves to the system.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

AHHH Now I get it. There are a few Government GDAs and "SOCK PUPPETS" working for the D.o.d. on here spreading their "BOT" Propaganda…... Man I thought they were only all over YOUTUBE.

Do you guys ever stop.

How does it feel to know you have sold out not only your country but your own family as well.

Nice


----------



## DougH (Jan 14, 2011)

> As a scientist I see so much bad science by people on both sides, so many double standards in "proof" etc.
> 
> I absolutely hate the term "The science is settled", Science is never settled. Remember about 20 years ago margarine was considered the healthy alternative to butter?
> 
> ...


The best and most honest post. If in fact CO2 is a problem the only thing man can do to help is plant vegitation.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

*I am honestly not sure that either side could produce enough evidence either way. I would say it ranks up there with proving God either does or does not exist.

This sure makes it look like how much cheese is consumed correlates well with how many people died by becoming tangles in their bedsheets….*

I didn't know anyone died by entangling themselves in bedsheets! Let alone 700/ year.

Perhaps being lactose intolerant makes one toss and turn…. Just kidding.

The comparison to believing in God is a good one, I think many of these topics elicit a visceral response that is impervious to evidence. In some cases the response becomes vomitus as in Rich's case. To me he has such a strong "feeling" on this topic he can't stop this anymore than that women in the "witches of eastwick".

One hears a news story or reads about a theory and has an instant reaction to the topic then later justifies that feeling.

Most of us will never see the proof either way.

Also, I suspect you didn't like/think much of Gore before he left office, so his actions just confirm your opinion about him.

Anyway, have a nice Xmas and new year.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey RobS888… Go look up GOOLE who is Gore Corporate business partner…. Your not going to believe this one.. You cant make this stuff up


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Also, I suspect you didn t like/think much of Gore before he left office, so his actions just confirm your opinion about him.
> 
> Anyway, have a nice Xmas and new year.
> 
> - RobS888


You are correct about me, I hate when people politicize topics and mask them in the cloak of science.

Although I am not sure I agree with them I do respect, and even like, people like Ed Bagely Jr and Bill Nye the Science guy because they practice what they preach.

Al Gore is just an opportunist trying to make himself important. If he really cared he wouldn't have made so much CO2 flying everywhere to parties celebrating his own importance.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Neil Degrasse Tyson is not a "NASA scientist" never was.

The fact that the Martian atmosphere can be measured proves it isn't a vacuum.
Venus has an atmosphere 92 times Earth's, does that mean we are in a vacuum?
Saturn has an atmosphere 1,000 times Earths, does that make us equal to 10 vacuums? Just kidding… We all know a vacuum is the absence of matter, not a relative measurement of pressure… Right?

This is a perfect example of what I was saying about feeling something is right then finding proof… Just not the best proof in this case.

The person that made this poster seems to be wrong on everything.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Hey RobS888… Go look up GOOLE who is Gore Corporate business partner…. Your not going to believe this one.. You cant make this stuff up
> 
> - rantingrich


Not sure what this means Rich, could you explain the significance to me?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Rich - Slow down, your rant is going to give you the proverbial a-po-lexi! )


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Also, I suspect you didn t like/think much of Gore before he left office, so his actions just confirm your opinion about him.
> 
> Anyway, have a nice Xmas and new year.
> 
> ...


If the US (the second largest Carbon emitter) reduces by 1% that would equal 50 million metric tons (a metric ton is 2,200lbs) of carbon saved from entering the atmosphere. How much does Al Gore produce in a year?
Add in Robert Redford and any others you want to.

Do you see now why having evangelists on this topic is helpful?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Neil Degrasse Tyson is not a "NASA scientist" never was.
> 
> The fact that the Martian atmosphere can be measured proves it isn t a vacuum.
> Venus has an atmosphere 92 times Earth s, does that mean we are in a vacuum?
> ...


I do NOT know who this guy works for But he was a major part of that Man to MARS Documentary and that is what he said. The Atmosphere on mars is one percent of that on earth. In my book that means for any and all PRACTICAL purposes there is no atmosphere on mars.

So your saying they are gunna softly deccerate a multi ton space craft using a PARACHUTE ROFL with 10% atmosphere? MAN that is SOME CHUTE!! Okay I hope you aboard when you pull that cord! LOL.

NASA own web site will tell you that the density (AND NASA WOULD NEVER LIE WOULD THYE) of what IS on mars is 100th of the Earth. In my book that means for all practical purposes is a ZERO! But in some others that means Kites, Birds, Zeppelins and helicopters will work just fine. IT'S A STATISTICAL ZERO!

Prove me wrong.

But you are right I ASSUMED he worked for NASA as he was the number one science guy they kept referring to in this Documentary and I was sure of it when he said they were gunna use a CHUTE on mars

Also answer my 3 questions I posted Steven Hawkings


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

AS far as Blood and Gore I simply think it very poetic being what their intentions are and mission is.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Hey Rich - Slow down, your rant is going to give you the proverbial a-po-lexi! )
> 
> - Jimbo4


Now you know where my HANDLE came from! I just I could call myself RICH the "harangue"


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

ALSO NASAs own site says what the 1% little atmosphere there is, is 90% CO2….... Now how can that BE?


> ?


?

As far as I know there are no humans polluting MARS with our exhaled breaths and cars…


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Also Tyson was wrong as well. There is NOT 1% of earth atmostphere on mars it is .6% of EARTHS


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

So your saying they are gunna softly deccerate a multi ton space craft using a PARACHUTE ROFL with *10*% atmosphere? MAN that is SOME CHUTE!!

Also answer my 3 questions I posted Steven Hawkings

- rantingrich

I assume you meant 1% atmosphere.

Right, they made a special chute since the airbags didn't work as well as expected.

I think you are confused about a vacuum. I bet a ram scoop really confuses you, how can you get hydrogen out of space it is just a vacuum.

Anyway have a nice day.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> AS far as Blood and Gore I simply think it very poetic being what their intentions are and mission is.
> 
> - rantingrich


And they are?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> ALSO NASAs own site says what the 1% little atmosphere there is, is 90% CO2….... Now how can that BE?
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


I think you are confused about chemistry now. Carbon and oxygen and a little energy make CO2, we aren't needed.

No offence, but you seem to be batting 0 here. Perhaps you should stop.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Also Tyson was wrong as well. There is NOT 1% of earth atmostphere on mars it is .6% of EARTHS
> 
> - rantingrich


Did he say 1% or about 1%? Most people struggle with really small and really large numbers, so I think rounding up to whole %s is ok. Except when someone is looking to prove something…


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

No fool the questions I have about Global Warning or is it Climate Change, they keep changing it?

How come not one of the GLOABL WARMING Sheeple will answer any of my questions.. I want to learn..

1) Does your Government its agents and entities beholden to the Government LIE TO YOU?

2) Does the mass media and its agents lie to you?

3) So is it "GLOBAL WARMING" or is it "CLIMATE CHANGE?"

4) What are these ILLEGAL carbon taxes going to be used for?

5) How long will your great grand kids be indentured to the US and Global Governments for this? Years? Decades? their lives?

AS far as Al Gore and his PLANS. it's Suppose to be a GLOBAL CARBON TAX and I am Sure it will be a monster, imposed on everyone, "BUT THE CHINESE" of course. Taxation without representation. You won't be able to THROW them out of office. You won't be able to ELECT them out of office. In fact the rest of the planet including your grandkids won't even be able to write to anyone to complain about it. And if you resist fully, you will BE KILLED!

IN FACE the The global climate change people or Global warming origination or whatever they are calling themselves these day are getting GLOBAL IMMUNITY from the UN! IMAGINE THAT!!! Now if their hearts that are as white and pristine as the wind driven snow? Why would they need to be ABOVE THE LAW!!!!! ? WHY IS THAT???

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/12/18/10-billion-un-linked-climate-change-fund-wants-immunity-from-prosecution/


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Yea NASAs ROUNDING up has really paid off with more than half of the landers smashing into mars. BUT look on the bright side!At least the next rover, if it survives, has a brand new Crater to explore!


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

NASAs numbers…

Carbon dioxide 96.0%
Argon 1.9%
Nitrogen 1.9%
Oxygen 0.145%
Carbon monoxide 0.0557%

The atmospheric pressure on the Martian surface averages 600 pascals (0.087 psi), about 0.6% of Earth's mean sea level pressure of 101.3 kilopascals (14.69 psi) and only 0.0065% that of Venus's 9.2 megapascals (1,330 psi). It ranges from a low of 30 pascals (0.0044 psi) on Olympus Mons's peak to over 1,155 pascals (0.1675 psi) in the depths of Hellas Planitia. This pressure is well below the Armstrong limit for the unprotected human body. Mars's atmospheric mass of 25 teratonnes compares to Earth's 5148 teratonnes with a scale height of about 11 kilometres (6.8 mi) versus Earth's 7 kilometres (4.3 mi).

The Martian atmosphere consists of approximately 96% carbon dioxide, 1.9% argon, 1.9% nitrogen, and traces of free oxygen, carbon monoxide, water and methane, among other gases,[1] for a mean molar mass of 43.34 g/mol.[5][6] The atmosphere is quite dusty, giving the Martian sky a light brown or orange-red color when seen from the surface; data from the Mars Exploration Rovers indicate that suspended dust particles within the atmosphere are roughly 1.5 micrometres across.[7]

SO I will round DOWN ZERO atmosphere


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

It is important to understand a few things (see supporting documentation below list):

1. The "Greenhouse Effect" is a natural and valuable phenomenon, without which, the planet would be uninhabitable.

2. CO2 is not a significant greenhouse gas; 95% of the contribution is due to Water Vapor.

3. Man's contribution to Greenhouse Gasses is relatively insignificant. We didn't cause climate change, and we cannot stop it.

4. Solar Activity appears to be the principal driver for Climate Change, accompanied by complex ocean currents which distribute the heat and control local weather systems.

5. CO2 is a useful trace gas in the atmosphere, and the planet would actually benefit by having more, not less of it, because it is not a driver for Global Warming and would enrich our vegetation, yielding better crops to feed the expanding population.

6. Nothing happening in the climate today is particularly unusual, and in fact has happened many times in the past and will likely happen again in the future.

7. When using unaltered historical NOAA/NASA data, there has been no warming trend the last 130 years.

8. Polar Bear populations are not endangered, in fact current populations are healthy and at almost historic highs. The push to list them as endangered is an effort to gain political control of their habitat.

9. The average human exhales about 2.3 pounds of carbon dioxide on an average day, combined with everyone on the planet, we contribute around 8 or 9 percent of human carbon dioxide production.

10. Global Warming Hysteria is potentially linked to a mental disorder.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I got another question RobS888…...


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I did *RobS888*s homework for him.. I have look and looked even for a LIE about what the so called CARBON TAXES will be used for. THERE IS NO ANSWER… Not even from the most LEFTISTS of sites or organizations. IT'S SIMPLE a tax to PUNISH you for being productive AND to line the POCKS of Globalist Criminals such as Al Gore. FUNNY thing it does NOT effect the CHINESE!

IMAGINE THAT!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I can read the sites directly. It isn't necessary for you to quote them to me.

Have a nice night Rich. I suspect you need some rest.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

by the way RobS888 All in good fun! Happy new year my sawdust making friend


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> AHHH Now I get it. There are a few Government GDAs and "SOCK PUPPETS" working for the D.o.d. on here spreading their "BOT" Propaganda…... Man I thought they were only all over YOUTUBE.
> 
> Do you guys ever stop.
> 
> ...


Mr. Tuttle:

Oh Good! So now YOUR Boogey Men are also members of LumberJocks. Spreading their lies on here.

I'm sure we all appreciate your Paranoid Insults. Especially this one. "How does it feel to know you have sold out not only your country but your own family as well."

I think it's time you stopped this CRAP! Demanding Answers and Insulting everyone that has an opinion that's not the same as yours.

"All in good fun". Really? So this is just a Game for you? * BULL DROPPINGS! *


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I would just like to say coming off as a nutter really hurts ones argument.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*OOPS!* Post #84 …. Broke my "Internet Golden Rule". Never Feed The Trolls! Especially *"Forum Trolls!"*


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Your right about feeding the trolls. I have not seen one person write so much with so little to say and try to dominate a thread.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

There can simultaneously be climate change, and a global governmental plot to control and reduce human population. Just sayin.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Do this Google search and do some reading

"how do globlist palan to control population"


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Paranoia will destroy ya.

I'm surprised any functioning adult would believe paranoid ramblings about global control. Reminds me of that kook Glen Beck. He admits now he was crazy.

Just because it is on the inter webs doesn't make it less crazy!


----------



## Oldsaxon (Jul 17, 2013)

Climate change deniers…there is no point arguing… what's the quote? ... "Don't wrestle a pig, it makes you filthy and the pig will enjoy it"


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Climate change deniers…there is no point arguing… what s the quote? ... "Don t wrestle a pig, it makes you filthy and the pig will enjoy it"
> 
> - ex-member


Scientific arguments should always face opposition, otherwise they are simply religion.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Do this Google search and do some reading
> 
> "how do globlist palan to control population"
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Excuse me but ….What Google Search?

""how do globlist palan to control population".

Would it be safe to assume that you mean "globalists" and "plan"? IE: "How do Globalists Plan to Control population" Yes? No?

I've also done all the reading I care to on this subject thank you. I believe in more specific terms your referring to the "Globalists Agenda" they also have their own web site.

It's sometimes referred to as "The New World Order" however that is a more of a "Conspiracy Theory" than anything else.

An actual Link would nave been helpful to direct others to what it is that you would like them to read.

Something like This One.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

BREAKING: New World Order doesn't exist. There is no plot among ruling elites to extract wealth, reduce populations, and subjugate remaining populace.

I'm so glad you guys are in the know.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> BREAKING: New World Order doesn t exist. There is no plot among ruling elites to extract wealth, reduce populations, and subjugate remaining populace.
> 
> I m so glad you guys are in the know.
> 
> - Buckethead


If your are ruling, why do you need to subjugate? Reducing population reduces wealth and actually makes humans the rare commodity. Look at the Black Death, 25% population reduction in Europe led to ind revolution because people to do things were the rare commodity, so other means of production had to be found.

Do you actually read this before posting?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Do this Google search and do some reading
> 
> "how do globlist palan to control population"
> 
> ...


Perhaps he is saying Palin will take over the world. Spelling seems to be an issue for him.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Climate change deniers…there is no point arguing… what s the quote? ... "Don t wrestle a pig, it makes you filthy and the pig will enjoy it"
> 
> - ex-member
> Until accepted, eh? After that you are tilting at windmills.
> ...


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Population relative then to now? Level of automation? Resource scarcity?

I won't pretend to be the guy who knows "what's really happening" but neither will I be dismissive of those who consider possibilities outside approved sources.

If I can figure there are too many useless eaters, you can bet others with power, greater connections, and the resources to implement a plan can do so as well.

Not that there has ever been an attempt by persons in power to rid the world of those other, undesirable people. You and I should be aight. We're the good guys.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Population relative then to now? Level of automation? Resource scarcity?
> 
> I won t pretend to be the guy who knows "what s really happening" but neither will I be dismissive of those who consider possibilities outside approved sources.
> 
> ...


Agrarian vs service based, not sure how to compare, 'cept that the societies involved were/are self sufficient. People were of almost no value then they were highly prised. So much so it was cheaper to build a machine than try to hire someone.

Just because there is a theory doesn't mean it is any good, unless the people involved are the experts. And in this case, we know that isn't the case.

I always remember John Oliver's comedy skit where he brought out 98 people in lab coats to argue with the 2 people that were climate change/human affect deniers. Just to show how really lopsided the "argument" is.

You do more than sit on the sideblines like you claim, you are trying to throw doubt into the discussion sarcastically. Good luck with that.

Happy new year. Did you have a white Xmas? We didn't in MD.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

What doubt have I tried to assert? I think you're mixing up commenters.

My assertion was that AWG theories and conspiracy theories are not mutually exclusive.

No white Christmas in FL. Not this year anyway.


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

http://coolcosmos.ipac.caltech.edu/ask/79-Does-Mars-have-an-atmosphere-


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Happy new year. Did you have a white Xmas? We didn t in MD.
> 
> - RobS888


We did however have a white Thanksgiving.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That pretty well proves it. No white Christmas anywhere ;-(


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> What doubt have I tried to assert? I think you re mixing up commenters.
> 
> My assertion was that AWG theories and conspiracy theories are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> ...


Population relative then to now? Level of automation? Resource scarcity?

*I won't pretend to be the guy who knows "what's really happening" but neither will I be dismissive of those who consider possibilities outside approved sources*.

If I can figure there are too many useless eaters, you can bet others with power, greater connections, and the resources to implement a plan can do so as well.

*Not that there has ever been an attempt by persons in power to rid the world of those other, undesirable people. You and I should be aight. We're the good guys.*

Nope, no throwing doubt here, move along.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I might be casting aspersions to your condescending tone, as well as countering your dismissals of any NWO type plans, whether being implemented, or on the shelf, along with the last comment, which is clearly sarcastic, and a reference to the likes of hitler, Stalin, pol pot, Mao, and countless other mass murderers bent on their twisted dystopian vision. But as you have proven… Can't happen here.

As for climate change, she's a changin.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I gonna just tear my hair out in great wads.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Rantingbitch. Screw you.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

[/QUOTE]



> I might be casting aspersions to your condescending tone, as well as countering your dismissals of any NWO type plans, whether being implemented, or on the shelf, along with the last comment, which is clearly sarcastic, and a reference to the likes of hitler, Stalin, pol pot, Mao, and countless other mass murderers bent on their twisted dystopian vision. But as you have proven… Can t happen here.
> 
> As for climate change, she s a changin.
> 
> - Buckethead


Constant change is here today, perhaps you should relax buckethead and look up what aspersion means and how it is used. You got caught trying to be a blender and now you brought up hitler, so the thread is dead.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> That pretty well proves it. No white Christmas anywhere ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


We had to keep using advantix on the dogs because the weather hasn't been cold enough to kill the dang ticks… Usually we do not at the point…


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok. Everyone needs to watch this now:

!Denver Airport Conspiracy!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> We had to keep using advantix on the dogs because the weather hasn t been cold enough to kill the dang ticks…
> - RobS888


Yeah, I knew that was gonna happen when the dog's pan quit freezing every night ;-(


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Hey Rantingbitch. Screw you.
> 
> - cutworm


Hey I think Steven Hawkings has joined the Group!


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't think I haven't noticed not one "Global warming", I mean "Climate Change" lemming has answered my questions….. I WANT TO LEARN…

1) Does your Government its agents and entities beholden to the Government LIE TO YOU?

2) Does the mass media and its agents lie to you?

3) So is it "GLOBAL WARMING" or is it "CLIMATE CHANGE?"

4) What are these ILLEGAL carbon taxes going to be used for?

5) How long will your great grand kids be indentured to the US and Global Governments for this? Years? Decades? their lives?

One would think with such an omnipotent amount of truth the universial scientific FACT was involved here these questions would be easy to answer. But not one taker.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Could be there are no lemmings on LJ.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

*RobS888* Don't you know a CON when you see it?

After doing much research into my own question of.."What are these CARBON TAXES going to be use for?" I can find nothing. Not one statement about what, who, when, where or WHY about What they are gunna be used for.

Even I might get on board if they were gunna make some Planetary Air Conditioner or Summer cloths for the polar bears or sunscreen for the Eskimos…

NOPE ! NOTHING! ZIP!

Can't anyone tell a CON JOB WHEN THEY SEE ONE! My gawd people! TURN OFF FOX NEWS and CNN and MSNBC!

As far as I can tell, It's simple a TAX/FINE for YOU and your great great great great great grand kids for being alive. THAT's IT!

I am sure Al Gore and David Blood will send you a nice card thanking you for your hard earned money while he and Blood are off the the French Rivira in their Gulf Steam 6, clinking champaign glasses and Eating Prime Rib, having a toast to your monumental gullibility and one dimensional thinking.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Could be there are no lemmings on LJ.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I will rephrase… "SHEEPLE" not lemmings


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

I was intending to try to post an intelligent, balanced point of view on this topic.
But this morning as I poured creamer on my coffee, it pooled into an unusual symmetrical shape.
I thought nothing of this, stirred my drink,
and gulped down the warm nectar.
There has been an adverse reaction, and I feel I may have been got at by *A-SLOB*.
The Anti-Sheeple-Lemming-Obliteration-Brigade.
If I fail to finish this post, then please tell AArrgghh….......


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Ok. Everyone needs to watch this now:
> 
> !Denver Airport Conspiracy!
> 
> ...


That is hysterical!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Could be there are no lemmings on LJ.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I think someone thinks he is posting on the dailycaller or huffington post. Wouldn't be surprised if he was banned from them and needs a new outlet.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> We had to keep using advantix on the dogs because the weather hasn t been cold enough to kill the dang ticks…
> - RobS888
> 
> Yeah, I knew that was gonna happen when the dog s pan quit freezing every night ;-(
> ...


Both of my dogs are around 95lbs and completely black, but one never seems to get ticks, the other is a magnet for them.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> We had to keep using advantix on the dogs because the weather hasn t been cold enough to kill the dang ticks…
> - RobS888
> 
> Yeah, I knew that was gonna happen when the dog s pan quit freezing every night ;-(
> ...


Ticks are some of the most infuriating creatures known to man and there are a lot of misconceptions about them.

I have read where some do not believe it is the cold but the lack of moisture that can kill them off as it desiccates their bodies. I had a friend that got Lyme disease and it took a doctor over a year to diagnose it.

I have never had a tick, but others I have been with have been covered with them, supposedly your diet can determine if they want to suck your blood or not, maybe mine is too poor for them to want to eat off me. Here is southern Maryland the deer ticks are quite numerous.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Still not one taker to my questions..

1) Does your Government its agents and entities beholden to the Government LIE TO YOU?

2) Does the mass media and its agents lie to you?

3) So is it "GLOBAL WARMING" or is it "CLIMATE CHANGE?"

4) What are these ILLEGAL carbon taxes going to be used for?

5) How long will your great grand kids be indentured to the US and Global Governments for this? Years? Decades? their lives?

So many so called Global warning OPPS I mean Climate change Professors on here but not one who will answer one students question.

Tons of Ideologue propagandized BS but not one answer. I find that very telling about the entire Global Warming I mean Climate Change CULT.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Oldsaxon (Jul 17, 2013)

Christ, are you still going on about this…


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> We had to keep using advantix on the dogs because the weather hasn t been cold enough to kill the dang ticks…
> - RobS888
> 
> Yeah, I knew that was gonna happen when the dog s pan quit freezing every night ;-(
> ...


I've never had one on me, but when we go down to the shore, they seem to be everywhere. The dogs eat the same food, but do have different types of fur, the one that never gets ticks has fur like hair. I'm only recounting what I have been told that after the first freeze, no ticks. Years ago, a tick fell off my dog and I thought it was a grape, picked it up and then noticed the head and legs, I mean they were clustered together on one little part of the arc of the body!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> - rantingrich


Wrong again.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Gore_and_information_technology

This is fun, you are like a weeble.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean by me trying to be a blender, Rob, but it seems you're right. Always. ;-)

It's good to know all. (So I've heard)

I'm hoping we can still be friends.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Still not one taker to my questions..


I think most people on here appreciate a good discussion/debate you sure come off like the crazy guy at the metro station shouting nonsense that nobody even wants to acknowledge. Maybe if you had a different approach you would have more success, but I believe you would rather just shout and when people don't want to bother with you and you claim that as a victory.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

> Still not one taker to my questions..


Pretty much for the same reason we don't take Bart Sibrel's bait.

I've got two for you:

1. Do you deny that CO2 in the atmosphere absorbs infrared radiation?

2. Do you deny that the concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere is increasing at an increasing rate, on a human, not geologic, timescale?

These are both established facts. Draw your own conclusion.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Still not one taker to my questions..
> 
> I think most people on here appreciate a good discussion/debate you sure come off like the crazy guy at the metro station shouting nonsense that nobody even wants to acknowledge. Maybe if you had a different approach you would have more success, but I believe you would rather just shout and when people don t want to bother with you and you claim that as a victory.
> 
> - patcollins


He reminds me of a bag lady shouting in the Boston subway, everyone diverted their eyes and walked on by.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I m not sure what you mean by me trying to be a blender, Rob, but it seems you re right. Always. ;-)
> 
> It s good to know all. (So I ve heard)
> 
> ...


The blender muddies the water.

Have a nice new year. I got a new saw stop, so life is good… Now I can actually rip things to the width I want. I am so impressed with it.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Still not one taker to my questions..
> 
> Pretty much for the same reason we don t take Bart Sibrel s bait.
> 
> ...


Actually your facts are misunderstood, for #1 it is not that CO2 absorbs IR Radiation, the theory is that it allows the visible light from the sun to pass through to the earth and reflects the IR Radiation as it is emitted from the earth and prevents it from escaping into space.

Additionally it would be a theory and not a fact. Facts are very simple, easily verifiable things such as the wagon is red, the boy is 3 ft tall etc.

So I ask you, given that you misunderstood the theory of greenhouse gas, why did you believe it if you did not understand it properly?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Ok. Everyone needs to watch this now:
> 
> !Denver Airport Conspiracy!
> 
> ...


Okay. So I watched it. What does it have to do with anything on this Post? It's all about the Denver Airport and the Conspiracy Theories that surround it. It's also old and had been updated at least 3/4 times. There are also at least 6 other Videos on there that Debunk or Confirm that it's a large Underground Government Installation for who knows what. The stone says it's operated by the "New World Order Something Something". That doesn't even exist.

So. What is the point that you are trying to make?

Not that it's even worthwhile trying to make any kind of a Point on this Convoluted Piece of Crap Post that Mr. Tuttle has now taken over from Topamax.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

The New World Order use to exist but doesn't any more since WCW folded.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> The New World Order use to exist but doesn t any more since WCW folded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that "New World Order" LMAO!!!


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

The following is from a 1982 New York Times article "Termite Gas Exceeds Smokestack Pollution":

"For several years scientists have been warning that carbon dioxide added to the atmosphere by increased burning of fuel is likely to alter world climates, like a greenhouse, by inhibiting the escape of heat into outer space.

"Now researchers report that termites, digesting vegetable matter on a global basis, produce more than twice as much carbon dioxide as all the world's smokestacks.

Let's not let the EPA find this 32-year article. It might get them thinking on how much more they can regulate our world into oblivion.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A Canadian forester friend told me all mankind can really do is go carbon neutral. That would be using things like forest waste as fuel. It really doesn't matter if it is burned as fuel or left to decay or composted, the same amount of carbon will be released. The Canadians have developed technology that will fuel autos on bio waste. There are too many corps with too much $$$$$$$$$$ to lose to allow conversion. The Carbon Tax is just a tool to redirect to renewable carbon neutral technology.

IMO, given the current measured levels, the world will probably experience another mass extinction event in the next few hundred years. Life on the planet will reset. How much current knowledge and technology will make it out the other side? That question makes me think of Caesar and Marc Anthony wooing Cleopatra. During their little squabble, they accidentally burned down the great library at Alexandria. That has been said to set civilization back several thousand years. Will there be a set back at all? Maybe not, but it could be millions of years. If it is that great, will Saw Stop be reinvented? ;-))

BTW, Thankfully the Mayans ended their calendar at the end of a astronomical cycle, not the end of the earth ;-)) So we get another one: Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> - rantingrich
> 
> Wrong again.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Gore_and_information_technology
> ...


MY GOD! He is truly the most smartest man on the planet! MY god I had no idea! Move over Steven Hawkings Al Gore is here to take over


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats on the sawstop, rob. I confess I am envious.

As for muddy water, geopolitics/finance is muddy water indeed.

Suffice it to say that while I can't claim to understand what a given faction's true agenda is, nor the state of politics within those agendas, I am confident the reporting we are fed by media, and our government is no more accurate than youtube conspiracy theorist's predictions and version of events. (Disclaimer: not an endorsement of any particular conspiracy theory)

My ideology? I believe a mixed economy is the only viable socio-economic construct, though my hands are anarchist, my heart is communist, my mind is capitalist, and my feet are wanting to run. Where are we now? Border of fascism. Carry on?

I think I just went off topic again.

Happy new year guys! Even to ranting lunatics. 
Remember: only do all caps in parody. You're welcome.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

One more bit of help for my ranting friend;

That Al Gore is an opportunist and a charlatan, does not inform whether anthropomorphic global warming is real or imagined.

Conflation. Don't do it.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Still not one taker to my questions..
> 
> Pretty much for the same reason we don t take Bart Sibrel s bait.
> 
> ...


OKAY I will answer questions given me SINCE NO ONE will answer mine. OH BRAVE PROFESSORS!

*1. Do you deny that CO2 in the atmosphere absorbs infrared radiation?*

I have no idea BUT NEITHER DO YOU! Every institution (YOU REFER TO) that States this as FACT is "SUSPECT" as they are either Government entities (NASA)etc. OR beholden to the government for funding. i.e. suspect at best liars at worse. ALSO Water vapor is four times more this so called GREEN house gas that any other element. I Also have learned the Planet has gone through many, many ice ages and warnings WITHOUT MAN even being on this rock and CO2 was way higher during these ICE AGES (PLANET COVERED IN ICE) than it is now. EXPLAIN that Steven Hawkings.

*2. Do you deny that the concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere is increasing at an increasing rate, on a human, not geologic, timescale?*

AGAIN-I have no idea BUT NEITHER DO YOU! Every institution (YOU REFER TO) that States this as FACT is "SUSPECT" as they are either Government entities (NASA)etc. OR beholden to the government for funding. i.e. suspect at best liars at worse. ALSO Water vapor is four times more this so called GREEN house gas that any other element. I Also have learned the Planet has gone through many, many ice ages and warnings WITHOUT MAN even being on this rock and CO2 was way higher during these ICE AGES (PLANET COVERED IN ICE) than it is now. EXPLAIN that Steven Hawkings.

I would believe ANYTHING some drunken raving lunatic on a street corner would be telling me about ANYTHING before I would believe ONE word form any agent of the US Government or the mass media. I have no idea this stranger that smells of Elderberry is going to lie to me but I know with 100% certainie any US agent or mass media person will be lying to me WITHOUT QUESTION. The messed up part is YOU know this as well BUT continue to believe anything and everything theses liars tell you even after you agree YOUR sources LIE to you.

By the way PLEASE don't insult my intelligence by Stating that NASA is a "Civilian organization" THAT TO IS a Complete lie. NASA is as about a civilian organization as the D.o.d.

NOW Back to my questions OH GREAT PROFESSOR!

*1) Does Your government its' agents and organization beholden to said government lie to you?

2) Does the MASS media its' agents and organization beholden to said organization lie to you?

3) Is it Global Warming or is it Climate change?

4) What will these ILLEGAL Carbon taxes be used for?

5) How long will your great great great great grandkids be enslaved to this Global cobol for all of this?

6) How has the planet gone through countless Freezes and warnings WITHOUT man even being on this Rock?*

ANY TAKERS HERE oh great Global Warming I mean Climate change PROFESSORS who seem to have all the answers but the answers to these questions?

I have never in my life crossed swords with more myopic, ideologues in my life. Oh you sure can regurgitate Government propaganda, lies and black bile but never answer any real questions….

By the way have any of you sat your kids down and explained to them that their futures were sold out by you and people like you over something you cant prove or care to prove. 'Sorry kids, your going to be working your entire lives to feed Al Gores Bank Account!" Now go to work you carbon producing meat sacks. Oh an don't forget to vote in November Kids.

I find it Hilarious you "Global Warming" I mean "Climate change" Sheep continue to believe FORECASTS of DOOM dread and Planetary melt down from the same organizations that can't tell me if it's going to rain tomorrow! ROFL Well done!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

TL;DR


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I would also love to point out all you Global Warming I mean Climate Change SHEEP regurgitate the lie that 90% Of all scientists AGREE global warming is real.

I bet you can't get 90% of scientist to agree the world isn't flat?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> One more bit of help for my ranting friend;
> 
> That Al Gore is an opportunist and a charlatan, does not inform whether anthropomorphic global warming is real or imagined.
> 
> ...


OH no no no my Friend He invented the Internet. Move over Steve Jobs and Bill Gates, theres a new sheriff in town.

But you know in retrospect. He MAY not be the sharpest chizzle in the drawer BUT he's sure got a lot of lemmings pledging to hand him over their grand kids future.

For that you have to give him *credit* for that hat trick…..... CARBON CREDITS!

TOUCHE Al Gore Fanatics TOUCHE!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay… I stand corrected. Ranting rich is clearly a sock puppet doing a parody of the RWNJ archetype.

Sooooo method.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

By the way. All my RANTS while 100% Believed by me are in no way to intended insult or reticule… Well maybe a little…

I can no more blame a retarded child for being retarded or blame a short person for being short or a tiger for having stripes As I CAN NOT blame any Pro "Global Warmer"... I mean "Climate Changer" for believing what they believe.

They have been brainwasher via Decades of Government Public Education and even more decades of Mass Media dumbing down. For that I can not belittle them. They are a products/victims of a "Logic" destroying machine known as the "amerikan culture propaganda machine" to which, George Orwell could not of dreamed of.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

*Buckethead*

"SOCK PUPPET!" bite your tongue. If was a *"SOCK PUPPET"* I would be regurgitating GOVERNMENT BILE not ANTI GOVERNMENT stuff.

I do give you credit for even knowing what a *"SOCK PUPPET"* even is. Well done. Someone has done his home work *Buckethead.*

I bet no one else here has even heard the phrase.

No *Buckethead* I am just a lunatic with a passion for Seagrums 7


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Much respect for Teh Method.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

MAN this threads wheels are* SPIIIIINNNIINNGGG!*


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Question for the CLASS.

What is a *SOCK PUPPET?*

Yes you in the back….....


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Okay… I stand corrected. Ranting rich is clearly a sock puppet doing a parody of the RWNJ archetype.
> 
> Sooooo method.
> 
> - Buckethead


Lol.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> - rantingrich
> 
> Wrong again.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Gore_and_information_technology
> ...


What is that old saw about sarcasm being the last defence of the witless?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> - rantingrich
> 
> Wrong again.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Gore_and_information_technology
> ...


Ahh gee wilickers I had no idea Al Gore won the Nobel Peace prize. WOW What a great guy.

You know WHO else won the Nobel *"Peace Prize?"*

*Barrack Obama*.

http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/laureates/2009/

I am so glad the *"Nobel Peace prize" * and its' *PILE OF LOOT* isn't just given out for POLITICAL reasons to people that do the complete opposite. It warms my heart..

I am so glad we live in such a sincere, honest world.

Opps sorry give it back you POS

http://www.thefinaledition.com/article/nobel-committee-asks-obama-nicely-to-return-peace-prize.html


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I would also love to point out all you Global Warming I mean Climate Change SHEEP regurgitate the lie that 90% Of all scientists AGREE global warming is real.
> 
> I bet you can t get 90% of scientist to agree the world isn t flat?
> 
> - rantingrich


90% of climate scientists! Not all scientists. Try to be a little realistic.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> - rantingrich
> 
> Wrong again.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Gore_and_information_technology
> ...


Thanks for proving my point…

Did you know the peace prize isn't awarded by the same group that does the other Nobel prizes? And not sure how even you could imagine Gore or Obama caused wars (the opposite of peace).


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> I would also love to point out all you Global Warming I mean Climate Change SHEEP regurgitate the lie that 90% Of all scientists AGREE global warming is real.
> 
> I bet you can t get 90% of scientist to agree the world isn t flat?
> 
> ...


You mean the 90% of Climates scientist whose work and careers relies mostly on government grants and gifts?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> - rantingrich
> 
> Wrong again.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Gore_and_information_technology
> ...


Well you should explain that the the NOBEL PEACE prize people. They seem to be confused…

2009 Winner Barrack Obama
2007 Al Gore

http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/laureates/


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

HUM Who causes wars? Lying Politicians do. Bush, Gore, Obama CHECK.. .and CHECK

Take your Pick


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I guess wars are caused by the WAR FAIRYS


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

RobS888

Oh great Professor if your so smart why won't you answer my questions? After all I am just a witless moron wishing to learn


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Still not one taker to my questions..
> 
> Pretty much for the same reason we don t take Bart Sibrel s bait.
> 
> ...


Splitting the wrong hairs there Pat…
According to the forth paragraph down, CO2 does absorb and emit. IR radiation.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide_in_Earth%27s_atmosphere

Oh and most people would agree a certain wavelength is red, but that is social convention, some may not see it at all and 3 feet depends on where and when you are, so not facts at all.

Given that you are wrong about this how can you not believe in GW?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Still not one taker to my questions..
> 
> Pretty much for the same reason we don t take Bart Sibrel s bait.
> 
> ...


AGAIN…

Why cant you answer any of my questions I answered yours…..


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Well you should explain that the the NOBEL PEACE prize people. They seem to be confused…

2009 Winner Barrack Obama
2007 Al Gore

http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/laureates/

- rantingrich

Not disputing they got the award (fact), just that they got it despite causing the opposite of peace (opinion).


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> HUM Who causes wars? Lying Politicians do. Bush, Gore, Obama CHECK.. .and CHECK
> 
> Take your Pick
> 
> - rantingrich


Take a hint from bucket head and stop conflating.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

No once a gain you missed the point.

The Nobel peace prize isn't giving out for any other reason other than POLITICS. Its a GIFT bestowed onto WHOM ever is the POP Culture favorite at the time AND ITS PILE OF LOOT I might ad. ITS MEAN NOTHING anymore Which is typical for Modern times.

The NBEL foundation is as corrupt as everything else is these day IN CLUDIng the Global warming I mean CLIMATE CHANGE cult!

Why won't you answer any of my questions

1) Does Your government its' agents and organization beholden to said government lie to you?

2) Does the MASS media its' agents and organization beholden to said organization lie to you?

3) Is it Global Warming or is it Climate change?

4) What will these ILLEGAL Carbon taxes be used for?

5) How long will your great great great great grandkids be enslaved to this Global cobol for all of this?

6) How has the planet gone through countless Freezes and warnings WITHOUT man even being on this Rock?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

RobS888.

Okay I will bite

Who or WHATS Causes wars OH great Poli Sci Professor?

Why won't you answer any of my questions

1) Does Your government its' agents and organization beholden to said government lie to you?

2) Does the MASS media its' agents and organization beholden to said organization lie to you?

3) Is it Global Warming or is it Climate change?

4) What will these ILLEGAL Carbon taxes be used for?

5) How long will your great great great great grandkids be enslaved to this Global cobol for all of this?

6) How has the planet gone through countless Freezes and warnings WITHOUT man even being on this Rock?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

RobS888.

Tell you what…

Pick one Just one answer just ONE of my questions

1) Does Your government its' agents and organization beholden to said government lie to you?

2) Does the MASS media its' agents and organization beholden to said organization lie to you?

3) Is it Global Warming or is it Climate change?

4) What will these ILLEGAL Carbon taxes be used for?

5) How long will your great great great great grandkids be enslaved to this Global cobol for all of this?

6) How has the planet gone through countless Freezes and warnings WITHOUT man even being on this Rock?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Yes
4) A law being passed makes something legal, at least until it is overturned
5) Cabal. (When debating informational accuracy, using accurate information becomes slightly more urgent)
6) Yes, and let us remember not to conflate historical occurrences with current phenomena.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Wait… I just got sock puppeted. Again.

That Method tho


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> RobS888
> 
> Oh great Professor if your so smart why won t you answer my questions? After all I am just a witless moron wishing to learn
> 
> - rantingrich


You are correct on all points except:"Wishing to learn" that is pretty funny.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I am just a lunatic with a passion for Seagrums 7
> 
> - rantingrich


No ********************…..!?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> 1) Yes
> 2) Yes
> 3) Yes
> 4) A law being passed makes something legal, at least until it is overturned
> ...


Well first I have to give you credit for the effort. My respect for you and your OPINIONS just rose.

1) Yes
So your admitting your sources are SUSPECT at best

2) Yes
So your admitting your sources are SUSPECT at best

3) Yes
CONFUSED Which is it? Both? Neither?

4) A law being passed makes something legal, at least until it is overturned.

So a LAW/AGREEMENT passed by the UN or other GLOBAL entities is LEAGLY enforceable in the US? What if the UN passed a law Outlawing small arms trade.
http://www.un.org/disarmament/ATT/

Speaking of LAW you may wish to look up Article one section 8 of the US Constitution about WHO has the power to declare war.
http://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution/articlei
Last I checked the CONGRESS has NOT declared WAR since the 1940s, Which by the "LAW" every WAR we have been in since the end of WW2 has been ILLEGAL!

5) Cabal. (When debating informational accuracy, using accurate information becomes slightly more urgent)
Still didn't answer the question?

6) Yes, and let us remember not to conflate historical occurrences with current phenomena.
Still avoided the question


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> 1) Yes
> 2) Yes
> 3) Yes
> 4) A law being passed makes something legal, at least until it is overturned
> ...


Global COBOL with its PL/1 underlings is using RPGs in a BASIC way to control every line of code that controls our lives. The .NET effect is that we are just JAVA beans being roasted,

Well said bucket.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Buckethead

Do you even know that a SOCK PUPPET IS? the correct definition….

Please do your research before ou embarrass yourself again


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I am just a lunatic with a passion for Seagrums 7
> 
> - rantingrich
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Buckethead
> 
> Do you even know that a SOCK PUPPET IS? the correct definition….
> 
> ...


Bucket, It's like you tried to help a wounded animal and it bit you.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Well at least ROBS88 has answered my questions to the best of his publicly educated ass could. The rest of you are greta professors throughout your Ideologue, sophmoric harangues,

AT least HES got the guts to admit his sources are suspect at best Complete frauds at worse.

He's got my respect.

The rest of you "Global Warming" I mean "Climate Change" ************************************************** are just that


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

AS usually though none of you will answer THIS question? Not even ROBS888

WHAT ARE THESE SO CALLED "CARBON TAXES" GOING TO BE USED FOR? WHOS IS ACCOUNTABLE?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> AGAIN…
> 
> Why cant you answer any of my questions I answered yours…..
> 
> - rantingrich


A sarcastic response is not an answer! Did I ask you a question?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Well at least ROBS88 has answered my questions to the best of his publicly educated ass could. The rest of you are greta professors throughout your Ideologue, sophmoric harangues,
> 
> AT least HES got the guts to admit his rouses are suspect at best Complete fronds at worse.
> 
> ...


That makes less sense than normal. Stroking out?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I was referring to 2 questions asked of me by another, I consider all of you "Global Warming" OPPS I mean "Climate Change" Lemming as ONE Entity of HEARD like sheep. I didn't mean you specifically.

By the way I do like that you at least gave it a shot on my questions Your the only one since I asked them that your have admitted your source are suspect.

But you refuse to answer the last 3 specially the one about What are these so called CARBON taxes going to be used for?

Why did you avoid that one After all you and your great great great grand kids are going to pay then


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

AGAIN No one will touch this one…

WHAT ARE THESE SO CALLED "CARBON TAXES" GOING TO BE USED FOR? WHOS IS ACCOUNTABLE?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

*RobS888*

You cant answer that question can you…

WHAT ARE THESE SO CALLED "CARBON TAXES" GOING TO BE USED FOR? WHOS IS ACCOUNTABLE?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Know why RobS888?

Cause there is no answer… IT'S A CON! You can not find ONE source NOT one that will explain to you or ANYONE what your hard earned money is going to be used for.

I wonder why that is?

If it Looks like a CON, if it sounds like a CON, if it smells like a CON, it must be Carbon Taxes


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

ROB you can GOOGLE and BING all you want. You will NOT find one CREDITABLE source that will even hint at what all your grand kids money (CARBON TAXES) is going to be used for….

ITS FICTION


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Would any of the rest of you "Global Warming" I mean "Climate Change" Sheep like to take a shot at that question since your all obviously so much smarter than me stupid ass….

WHAT ARE THESE SO CALLED "CARBON TAXES" GOING TO BE USED FOR? WHOS IS ACCOUNTABLE?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Still not one taker to my questions..
> 
> Pretty much for the same reason we don t take Bart Sibrel s bait.
> 
> ...


Come on Rob you want to talk about splitting hairs?

Not sure about the accuracy of that wikipedia page, if you look at the picture showing the light reaching the earth their net energy balance is zero, meaning that no warming would occur.

I am not what you would call a denier, I am open to the theory, I just think we are doing a terrible job in the name of science and there is more politics and money involved than actual science.

There are many cases when man, while trying to make things better, caused much worse results and that is one thing I think we should be very careful with here for something that is so large. I make no arguments against conservation being good and probably am "greener" than most on here.

My whole point to all of my posts is that people need to think things through before marching off to "save the whales" I love whales btw.

Also I have to see if I can put Rich on ignore, he is taking up my whole screen.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Whales are delicious!


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> Ok. Everyone needs to watch this now:
> 
> !Denver Airport Conspiracy!
> 
> ...


Haha, it was suppose to be a joke. So many terrible conspiracy theories floating around this thread thought I'd add one more (that is clearly ridiculous).


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Concerning conflation:

Method, aka rantingrich, insists that my sources are flawed at best. I haven't cited a single source. I haven't made any claims regarding AWG theories. I haven't stated whether international carbon credit tax laws are valid within the US. As for cabals. I've not stated any opinion on such. I had previously eluded to global plots, real or contrived.

Oligarchy is probably a better designation than cabal, in my opinion. Regarding oligarchies: Carlin said it best when he said there's a great big club, and you ain't in it.

It's a club. There are members. Membership waxes, wanes, shifts, competes, wars, colludes, murders, acts in benevolence, hides, presents… It's like they are people.

There is not a unified cabal acting in unison. They are just like you and me, but with vast resources, connections, and power. Then there's 6, which I answered most directly. You again wish to conflate that because the climate was once very different in the absence of humankind, that humankind cannot or is not affecting climate now. That is conflation.

When I see a graph showing carbon parts per million rising at a rate that coincides with average temperature rises, I try to remember that correlation is not causation. I try to be scientific, despite not being a scientist. Sometimes, I defer to those who demonstrate expertise that I lack, provided they have presented a case in terms I can understand. If it gets too gobbldygooky, like your case for instance, I dismiss it.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Ok. Everyone needs to watch this now:
> 
> !Denver Airport Conspiracy!
> 
> ...


There is definitely some evil stuff going on at the Denver Airport, every time I have had to fly through there my plane has been delayed. I think the high altitude there has made people want to make me late for my connecting flights to watch me run, forgo using the restroom, and in general just annoy me. I hate Denver airport, Dulles in Washington DC is a close second.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Topa, you're right that all man can do is release the CO2 that's already been "fixed" ("locked away") in fossil fuels. The problem is that that CO2 took millions of years (geologic time) to become fixed; our civilization's activity is releasing it many, many times faster (human timescale).

As to rantingrich's questions:

1. Yes. So what? Does James Inhofe lie? Does the "lies from the pit of hell" guy lie?
2. Yes, Fox included. So what?
3. It used to be "global warming" until the scientific community realized the effects are more complicated than simple warming. What it's really doing is destabilizing the climate. It's too complicated, and we don't know enough yet, to put a simple-minded label on what's happening, or what may happen. Are you suggesting we shouldn't take precautions?
4. I don't know. It says to me that the issue has become overpoliticized. Does that mean it isn't happening?
5. Which cabal are you referring to? Does your being suspicious of a "global cabal" mean it isn't happening?
6. It's gone through many, at geologic timescales. This one is different; it's happening on a human timescale. It's unprecedented (it's never happened before, so we don't know what the result will be). Earth itself won't be harmed, but what appears to be happening (the runaway effect I alluded to when I said the concentration of CO2 is increasing at an increasing rate) will make things uncomfortable for us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> WHAT ARE THESE SO CALLED "CARBON TAXES" GOING TO BE USED FOR? WHOS IS ACCOUNTABLE?
> 
> - rantingrich


It will go into the general fund like everything else. No one will be accountable. If some one were to be Wall Street and the billionaires would not be able to capitalize on it.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Topa, you re right that all man can do is release the CO2 that s already been "fixed" ("locked away") in fossil fuels. The problem is that that CO2 took millions of years (geologic time) to become fixed; our civilization s activity is releasing it many, many times faster (human timescale).
> 
> As to rantingrich s questions:
> *
> ...


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I would like INVITE some of our More OPINIONATED Pro Global Warming opps I mean Climate Change LEMMINGS to Put their money where their mouths are, "UNLIKE AL GORE"...

I invite all of you Shining gems of political correctness here! today! right now ANNOUNCE to everyone on LUMBERJOCKS that you will now SWEAR OFF any and all POWER TOOLS for the good of the planet and only use hand tools. TO WIT you will give up your carbon making automobile and walk. That you will give up electricity for the sake of the good earth!

That you WILL NOT support to WORLD WIDE WHOLE SALE MURDER of the planets Only TRUE stewards of nature on THIS EARTH! YOU WILL STOP SLICING up "THE TREES" and using their necked BONES so you can put you feet up on that Oak Coffee table or Put up Doll house for your kids or Crowd molding in your kitchen.

SHOW US you Care Pro Global Warming… I mean Climate Change Soldiers.

Unplug that Router, Toss that Table saw, Junk that drill press. and go out side and beg those carbon SYNCING trees across the street for sweet forgiveness. "OH MY GOD! How could you have been so wrong. Please Elm Forgive me! Please Mister OAK I was so wrong!"

After all its better to error on the side of safety right. I wonder how much CARBON you have all released into the good earth using that Joiner and that lathe as your withered hands stroke over the DEAD BONES of Mother Earths Great life force.. TREES


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Here ya go Global warming guys. PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS!


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

BIGGER


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> WHAT ARE THESE SO CALLED "CARBON TAXES" GOING TO BE USED FOR? WHOS IS ACCOUNTABLE?
> 
> - rantingrich
> Aren't carbon taxes to dissuade use of carbon, more of a sin tax if you will. Who cares what happens to a particular dollar if you get people to reduce emissions overall.
> ...


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> WHAT ARE THESE SO CALLED "CARBON TAXES" GOING TO BE USED FOR? WHOS IS ACCOUNTABLE?
> 
> - rantingrich
> Aren t carbon taxes to dissuade use of carbon, more of a sin tax if you will. Who cares what happens to a particular dollar if you get people to reduce emissions overall.
> ...


WOW Who cares what its used for. See people like you are the problem. Tell you what Cut them a huge check and leave me alone. You go save the planet.

General fund? Who's general fund? U.S.? UN? Europe? NASCAR? Al Gores the the KKK? The NAZI party? Who's general fund? At least a SIN tax over here GOES to OUR General fund?

WHos going to manage this money? Who's going to be accountable? WHos going to AUDIT these funds What is all the money just vanishes? What congressman do I write a letter to. Who do I vote out of office for stealing all these monies. AND THE YWILL

Makes since to me WRECK the wolds economy for something that Might be

You don't know do you? Cause don't want or could care less about knowing where or what happened to your kids future freedom money AND not one person has skas WHO WHAT WHEN WHERE or Why and you could care less.

WHOS going to enforce the TAX PAYING> What if I refuse to pay/ What if your grand kid reuses to pay. Will a SHERRIFF come kick my or your grandkids door down and GUN you down if you resist?

Or will it be a U.N. SWAT TEAM that kills your kid for reusing to pay and resisting.

I bet you support OBAMACARE 100% didn't you. You don't care about anything except about feeling good that you care.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

ALSO What about the CHINESE they wholly polute more than the rest of the planet? Who's going to CARBON TAX THEM?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

ROB you are a glistening, shiny, rare cut gem 


> WHAT ARE THESE SO CALLED "CARBON TAXES" GOING TO BE USED FOR? WHOS IS ACCOUNTABLE?
> 
> - rantingrich
> Aren t carbon taxes to dissuade use of carbon, more of a sin tax if you will. Who cares what happens to a particular dollar if you get people to reduce emissions overall.
> ...


ROB you are truly a glistening, shiny, rare, presious cut gem of colossal ignorance. I mean WOW! MAN this has GOT to be a joke. No one is this THIN.

You don't care where the money goes and no one will be accountable.

I mean this is a joke right?

Christ! Looks like the public education system has done its job in spades… I MEAN WOW!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Soo method! This guy is deep in it. Perfecting the craft.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I support Obama care 200% ;-)) The US gov't general fund of course. No audit needed; Congress will p*** it all away, just watch. They do it all the time. It doesn't really matter whether it is Carbon Tax or Wall Street, the world's economy is in disaster mode anyway.

Sit back and relax. The people will rise to the occasion, but it has to get worse before they will do it. They still have a meager existence to lose. They will come around shortly when they have nothing left to lose.

Happy New Year!!! Go Ducks!!!!!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Topomax, that's what I call optimistic doomsaying!

And I think I agree with your assessment.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> There is definitely some evil stuff going on at the Denver Airport, every time I have had to fly through there my plane has been delayed. I think the high altitude there has made people want to make me late for my connecting flights to watch me run, forgo using the restroom, and in general just annoy me. I hate Denver airport, Dulles in Washington DC is a close second.
> 
> - patcollins


In my experience it is Ohare and ATL. Nothing, but trouble. They must be built on Native American Burial grounds.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Topomax, that s what I call optimistic doomsaying!
> 
> And I think I agree with your assessment.
> 
> - Buckethead


There is always hope even in the worst of times. Remember the America the Greatest Generation made out of the Great Depression and WWII. Us Baby Boomers screwed it all up. I'm sure my grand kids will be another Greatest Generation ;-)


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Soo method! This guy is deep in it. Perfecting the craft.
> 
> - Buckethead


I heard that, he thinks in some way he can get under my skin. He doesn't realize that was Topo's comment, mine didn't make it.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Topomax, that s what I call optimistic doomsaying!
> 
> And I think I agree with your assessment.
> 
> - Buckethead


Not that it isn't needed, but I can't see it for several decades.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Soo method! This guy is deep in it. Perfecting the craft.
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> ...


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Topomax, that s what I call optimistic doomsaying!
> 
> And I think I agree with your assessment.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Topomax, that s what I call optimistic doomsaying!
> 
> And I think I agree with your assessment.
> 
> ...


It does seem hard not to be pessimistic. I suspect things will go on as they are for 2 more generations.

Sorry, I had quoting issues.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

> I would like INVITE some of our More OPINIONATED Pro Global Warming opps I mean Climate Change LEMMINGS to Put their money where their mouths are, "UNLIKE AL GORE"...
> 
> I invite all of you Shining gems of political correctness here! today! right now ANNOUNCE to everyone on LUMBERJOCKS that you will now SWEAR OFF any and all POWER TOOLS for the good of the planet and only use hand tools. TO WIT you will give up your carbon making automobile and walk. That you will give up electricity for the sake of the good earth!
> 
> ...


I use only hand tools in my unheated and unlit shop. Once in a while I run an extension cord from the house, for a lamp with one of those energy-saving bulbs, or for a minute with an electric drill, but that's it. And I walk or take the bus or train- we use the car so little that it's kind of maintenance problem, have to remember to run it now and again so nothing rusts up solid (it was a brake last time, what a pain).

So my carbon footprint is exceptionally low.

You're wrong about not using trees: what saves forests is proper forestry, using and replanting. Otherwise the forest is burned down for fuel and fields, or goes into the chipper for particle and fiber board.

I'm a pretty darn "eco/green" woodworker. You might even catch me carrying lumber for several miles on my shoulder, carried the lumber for my workbench home that way.

So, do I support carbon taxes? Depends. I think there should be a carbon footprint tax on products. That would significantly raise the prices of imports shipped across the globe from the most polluting countries. And the monies going to reforestation and renewable energy sources. Win all the way around, and who could cry "protectionism" without revealing their hypocrisy about the environment? What's being protected would be Mother Earth.

What do I think about climate change? I'm skeptical about claims by either "side", but I don't think it matters whether or not pollution and deforestation cause climate change or not: they should be stopped and reversed *regardless*, climate change willy nilly.

Your ranting and name-calling has the contrary effect to what you intend. Invoking the identity of indistinguishables, we could say that you're a shill for Al Gore, hired to make people opposing his claims look mean and nutty. Personally, I think Gore himself is a fraud and hypocrite, but that has no bearing whatsoever on my genuine concern for the environment.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

rantingrich, now you're putting words in my mouth. I knew you would.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> There is definitely some evil stuff going on at the Denver Airport, every time I have had to fly through there my plane has been delayed. I think the high altitude there has made people want to make me late for my connecting flights to watch me run, forgo using the restroom, and in general just annoy me. I hate Denver airport, Dulles in Washington DC is a close second.
> 
> - patcollins
> 
> ...


I have had nothing but good luck with ATL airport, someone even gave me a free meal there once.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> There is definitely some evil stuff going on at the Denver Airport, every time I have had to fly through there my plane has been delayed. I think the high altitude there has made people want to make me late for my connecting flights to watch me run, forgo using the restroom, and in general just annoy me. I hate Denver airport, Dulles in Washington DC is a close second.
> 
> - patcollins
> 
> ...


You're lucky, delta has given me 8 certificates the past 2 years for all the trouble getting into and out of ATL, well one was for Lubbock, the rest for ATL. I swear if someone spit on the tarmac they would have a rain delay.

The winner was a 51 hour snow delay in Memphis.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I wonder what the carbon foot print is to disrupt a wedding and play 18 holes in Hawaii? What should the carbon tax be on something like that??


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I wonder what the carbon foot print is to disrupt a wedding and play 18 holes in Hawaii? What should the carbon tax be on something like that??
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Wow! That sounds so specific… Like a leading question.

Do you hate the topic first or the people involved with it? I suspect if saint Ronnie said it you would believe in it. Am I right?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Well I must say this thread has opened my eyes and I have learned a few things.
This is what I have learned about the PRO GLOBAL WARMING… I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZIs on here at least.

*1) PRO GLOBAL WARMING… I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZIs' believe We must enforce a global "CARBON TAX" Everyone must pay for breathing. Which use to be a Saturday Night Live JOKE., but in the GW NAZIs it's now logical policy*
- By extension, This means people who CAN NOT or WILL NOT PAY, the homeless, the elderly, orphaned children, the sick, very poor, third world peasants, most of Africa ect. MUST BE EXTERMINATED. If I refuse or can't pay my taxes the sheriff will come to through me in prison and if I resist he will kill me.

*2) PRO GLOBAL WARMING… I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZIs' say they COULD NOT CARE LESS what these CARBON TAXES will be used for……*
- That means the Global Warming NAZI tax collectors HOARDERS could just give all the loot to Al Qudea and ISIS. After at, Hell they don't care.. They absolutely DO NOT GIVE A DAMN where the money goes ONCE it's been stolen from you and your great grand kids.

*
3) PRO GLOBAL WARMING… I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZIs' believe all other opinions on "Global Warning" I mean "Climate Change" are "HERETICAL BLASPHEMIES" and shall be treated as such.*
- I would expect they would support the burning of BOOKS now except that would create CO2 and others poultive gases now wouldn't it. Forced Book "RECYCLING" would be more acceptable in this matter.

*
4) PRO GLOBAL WARMING… I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZIs' say not only would they prefer NO ONE to BE ACCOUNTABLE for these TAXES in FACT they prefer NO ONE BE ACCOUNTABLE for these monies…*
- Al Gore and David Blood will be the richest people on this carbon soaked planet.
-Try to run a business like that ROB.

*
5) PRO GLOBAL WARMING… I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZIs' have all agreed and stated, the governments and Media lie to them and us all the time. At Least most of you are honest on that one*.
- So does that mean Global Warming, I mean Climate change is a lye since they all support the theories and policies then?

*
6) PRO GLOBAL WARMING… I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZIs' have no answer on "What about CHINA?"*
-typical

*7) PRO GLOBAL WARMING… I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZIs' to save mother Earth the entire planets economy must be destroyed*.

*8) PRO GLOBAL WARMING… I mean CLIMATE CHANGE NAZIs' Will never practice what they preach or put their money where their mouths are. Like AL Gore does.*
- They will never toss all your power tools out NOW and only use hand tools
-They will never stop murdering the poor stewards of the Earth and largest CARBON SINCES, The TREES to make their *coffee tables or doll houses.

9) All these people care for is "FEELING good" to be part of and supporting this fraud. Nothing else matters.*


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> I support Obama care 200% ;-)) The US gov t general fund of course. No audit needed; Congress will p*** it all away, just watch. They do it all the time. It doesn t really matter whether it is Carbon Tax or Wall Street, the world s economy is in disaster mode anyway.
> 
> Sit back and relax. The people will rise to the occasion, but it has to get worse before they will do it. They still have a meager existence to lose. They will come around shortly when they have nothing left to lose.
> 
> ...


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Also for the supporters for the liberty killing OBAMACARE you may have a point. Obama saw that NOT having healthcare was an issue.So what was his answer. Hell just make it illegal to NOT have healthcare. If you refuse to get healthcare you will be Punished via the IRS, by the way one of the sweetest most caring loving institutions in the US Government I might ad. If you refuse to PAY up the sherif will come to take you to prison if the fully resist you will be killed. SI don't know ifI am smelled the freed or the liberty.

At first this seems very draconian. BUT he's got the answer.

We should use this on all our problems.. NO NON now hear me out.

- Poor and or Homeless…. Just pass a law OUTLAWING it.

- Hunger…. Just pass a law OUTLAWING it.

- Education…. Just pass a law OUTLAWING being stupid.

If they don't fix their situation at the end of the year FINE, imprison or kill them WOW Oabama is really on to something.

We could even go father with this.

- Out of shape… Just pass a law OUTLAWING it.

- Murder….. Just pass a law OUTLAWING it.

- Illegal Imagration… Just pass a law OUTLAWING it.

Opps this isn't working

never mind….

I just wish Obama would pass a law that every amerikan had to by the stuff I made. I promise I won't increase the cost or lower my workmanship. I promise.. Trust me. Why not, you and the Government are trusting the evil Insurance companies.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

2014: The Year The Liberal Lies Died

A great must read by Kurt Schlichter:

http://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2014/12/29/2014-the-year-the-liberal-lies-died-n1936031?utm_source=thdailypm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nl_pm&newsletterad=thpm1


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

TopamaxSurvivor…..

Like many others your still in the COMA TRANZ. that still believe there is a dimes worth of difference between any democrat and any republican.

THEY ARE ON TEH SAME TEAM TopamaxSurvivor SAME TEAM.

The republicans will never even attempt to touch OBAMACARE be cause they helped put it together fool.

Let me guess TopamaxSurvivor you believe professional wrestling is real because it is a lot more believable than the FAKE left right fiction.

By the way don't any of you remember when the Republican party was CONSERVATIVE? Maybe ending with Reagan.

I would also invite all of you to take notice of something these days

During this last election, I saw tons and tons of ELECTION signage. and TV and RADIO ads for all these criminals.

Not one time did I read listen or see ANY PARTY AFFLICTION not one. Not one sign had DEMOCRAT or REPUBLICAN or what ever. I seem to recall they used to all be very vocal about that party they herald from… Funny Not any longer. I wonder why that is.

If you missed that. Keep an eye our next election. and I will pay you a dollar for every sign you can find that has one of these words on it… (DEMOCRAT) or (REPUBLICAN)

Opps I lied I did hear the word DEMOCRAT during one radio spot, But it wasn't a Democrat person declaring their proud affil cation with this great party. it was to Make FUN of the opponate he was running against. Called him a DEMOCRAT!

SO one night a week before the last (FICTION) election I noticed one sign for a lady name Carol Burke for councilmen or something. AGAIN no party affiliation. By chance I ran across her on Facebook and sent her a friends request. We messaged back and forth a few times cause I thought she was related to my Attorney Mike Burke.

She said she was not but was related the the BURKE electrical company people here. I asked her if I could ask her a few questions. Being a crook and a politician she was eager to please and was very upbeat and charming.

I Very politely asked her some typical SHEEPLE questions. I then asked her why NO ONE this election was publishing their party affliction. She said she had no idea. When I asked her what party she hailed from. She Very rudely type out AND I QUOTE.." MY party affil cation is on public record… Look it up yourself…"UNQUOTE…... THEN BLOCKED ME

And that is why I DO NOT VOTE!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

TL;DR


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> TL;DR
> 
> - Buckethead


Lol, I can't get past a line or two of his rants, but since he said he didn't vote shouldn't he shut his pie hole?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

My sides hurt.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> TopamaxSurvivor…..
> 
> Like many others your still in the COMA TRANZ. that still believe there is a dimes worth of difference between any democrat and any republican.
> 
> - rantingrich


Rich, Sorry to break the news so harshly, but you don't have a clue about what I think. You sure took the bait on the 200% support for Obama Care. I was thinking about setting the hook, but I'm afraid you may stroke out if your blood pressure goes any higher. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> TL;DR
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> ...


I pay TAXES! I can Bitch Mister Stalin


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> TopamaxSurvivor…..
> 
> Like many others your still in the COMA TRANZ. that still believe there is a dimes worth of difference between any democrat and any republican.
> 
> ...


Okay What BAIT! Are you suggesting there is one cents worth of difference between the democrat party and the GOP?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> TopamaxSurvivor…..
> 
> Like many others your still in the COMA TRANZ. that still believe there is a dimes worth of difference between any democrat and any republican.
> 
> ...


You are correct I do NOT have any idea what you THINK all I have to go on is what you say/write


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> TL;DR
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> ...


PROFESSOR you have already agreed with me The Government it's agents and the media all lie to you… You admit that. SO why would you VOTE for ANYONE you admits LIES to you? They say what you like and want to hear BUT at the same time you admit they are lying to you. SO How can one vote fro anyone?

If One Guy running for office is blowing smoke up your ass and telling you what you want to hear, you admit they are lying. SO your going to VOTE for a guy you KNOW is lying to you.

In my book they call that INSANE!

Well done professor!

I really cant compete with brains like yours. I am surely outclassed


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I love how you criticize ME for NOT voting for a person(s) I know is lying to me… BUT you think your an elite Intellectual for voting for a person YOU ADMIT is lying to you.

Well done professor…


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

ROB I find it very insightful about you and others like you that the ONLY point you took out of my long rant about HOW no one running for elected office will publish what party they are in/from, is that I DONT VOTE!

That is incredible.. IN SPADES


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> what the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> - patcollins


Some say I was dropped on my head as a child…. I would think it's the chip in my head.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

The key to successful method acting is to remain in character, and realize when you start to stray from a character's assumed behavioral tendencies.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

rantingrich


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> TL;DR
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> ...


You don't care enough to vote, then you really can't complain.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> TL;DR
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> ...


I don't agree with anything you have said, here or in most of your posts.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I love how you criticize ME for NOT voting for a person(s) I know is lying to me… BUT you think your an elite Intellectual for voting for a person YOU ADMIT is lying to you.
> 
> Well done professor…
> 
> - rantingrich


I didn't criticize, I said you should shut your pie hole since you didn't participate.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> ROB I find it very insightful about you and others like you that the ONLY point you took out of my long rant about HOW no one running for elected office will publish what party they are in/from, is that I DONT VOTE!
> 
> That is incredible.. IN SPADES
> 
> - rantingrich


If the last line had been that you wore women's clothes and pressed wild flowers, I would have seen that. You don't seem to understand that it is your delivery that is the problem.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> what the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> - patcollins


Good question.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> The key to successful method acting is to remain in character, and realize when you start to stray from a character s assumed behavioral tendencies.
> 
> - Buckethead


Does the pay influence the behaviour? I mean, if he gets a raise will he be more offensive?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I invite all of you Shining gems of political correctness here! today! right now ANNOUNCE to everyone on LUMBERJOCKS that you will now SWEAR OFF any and all POWER TOOLS for the good of the planet and only use hand tools.
> 
> BUT you still help support the World Wide whole sale slaughter of Mother Earths Bestest Carbon SINC organisms do you not?
> 
> ...


YOU! Just went way over the line you Retarded, Mentally Ill, Sicko! Jews? Burning their dead bodies? Auschwitz?

I've been on her for five years now and have never seen CRAP like this. You're a Disgrace to this Site!

"RobS888" Why do you keep feeding this SICKO? You think this is Funny or some sort of a Game? It's GARBAGE All of it!


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> TL;DR
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> ...


I pay TAXES so I can complain


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> I invite all of you Shining gems of political correctness here! today! right now ANNOUNCE to everyone on LUMBERJOCKS that you will now SWEAR OFF any and all POWER TOOLS for the good of the planet and only use hand tools.
> 
> BUT you still help support the World Wide whole sale slaughter of Mother Earths Bestest Carbon SINC organisms do you not?
> 
> ...


Apparently you are unwilling or unable to grasp the meaning of and use SARCASM or the use of being ABSURD to point out ABSURDITY! But I will over look it as you are surely a product of the US Public Education System


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

For you Socialist Squisheads and ANTI freedom, anti liberty Turds, I wish to share my experience with the loving and caring Obamacare.

Two months ago we had a meeting in which we were all informed that for the income tax year of 2014 there will be a NEW itemized filing on our and everyone elses W2.

This is the amount of MONIES our employer paid for our Health insurance…. Not what we paid, for me that is just under $200 a month, but what our employer has paid, which in my case in just under $400 per month.

Under the Obamacare law, this is NOW considered MY IMCOME and I have to pay taxes on this. This amount now, according to the US Government, increases my taxable income by $4800.

Thank you again all you brainwashed Socialist Liberal Squish heads. MAN that Obamacare sure is saving me money!

Nothing is more expensive than FREE Healthcare.

Socialism sure is pricey.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> I invite all of you Shining gems of political correctness here! today! right now ANNOUNCE to everyone on LUMBERJOCKS that you will now SWEAR OFF any and all POWER TOOLS for the good of the planet and only use hand tools.
> 
> BUT you still help support the World Wide whole sale slaughter of Mother Earths Bestest Carbon SINC organisms do you not?
> 
> ...


IS anyhting I have said UNTRUE?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> ROB I find it very insightful about you and others like you that the ONLY point you took out of my long rant about HOW no one running for elected office will publish what party they are in/from, is that I DONT VOTE!
> 
> That is incredible.. IN SPADES
> 
> ...


AGIAN is anything I have stated UNTRUE? You seem to worship lies and the people that lie to you and Degrade people who dare speak the truth


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> The key to successful method acting is to remain in character, and realize when you start to stray from a character s assumed behavioral tendencies.
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> ...


How am I getting paid for spreading the truth ROB?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> TL;DR
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> ...


What are my choices come election time. Choice between as Socialist and a Fascist! NO THANK YOU! Your the one that has admitted he will vote for who ever lies to him the best.

Tell me ROB when you VOTE, how do you base your choice on? Please enlighten us all? You have already said they all lie. So if Candidate "A" looks good over candidate"B" to you by what you see and hear, BUT you agree he's Lying to you.. WHos the FOOL ROB you voting for a known liar or ME saying! NO THANKS to either!


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Look at what this country has become… Every person reading this will agree, 100% of you… The Government and its agents lie to us/you all the time… That the Mass media lies to us/you all the time. BUT you all believe whatever they tell you without question, no matter how insane and or ridiculous and base your vote to-wit… And you TURDS have the nerve and ridicule me WOW!

Why in god name would you vote for anyone YOU KNOW IS LYING TO YOU?

PLEASE EXPLAIN that LOGIC TO ME and everyone else…

Apparently you vote for whatever Pop culture attributes are attached at that time to whatever party they belong to at that time. But now you cant even do that because they refuse to publicly publish what party they are from/in.

BUT I am the crazy one for not voting for LIAR 'A" or LIAR "B"

Well done amerika! WELL DONE INDEED

SO your reasoning is "I like this guy over that guy because of what he says and what I hear in the news". BUT you Know it is all lies! MY GOD PEOPLE!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

What the hell are you talking about now you RETARD? A SACRARIUM or PISCINA is the drain portion of a vessel or sink used to dispose of Sacramental Water directly into the Earth.

No! No! Please don't overlook it! If you, being as STUPID as you are, want to go a few rounds with ME, I'd be pleased to do so. Unfortunately it will be on here instead of in person. Of course that would depend on how long they'll allow you to take off your Straight Jacket.

US Public Education System? Wrong again! Which you could have easily found out by taking a quick glance at my Profile. Do you know how to do that, or should I type out the instructions for you.

For now we'll leave My Mensa Membership out of the discussion. I don't want to overwhelm you I.E. too much Sensory Input especially if your in-between doses of your Anti Psychotic Medication.

Happy New Year!

*EDIT: *What now? You deleted your Post that I just answered above? Then you stuck in the same Junk that you've already mentioned at least 4 or 5 times. Also, once again, It's NOT *Ameri"K"a. It's Ameri"C"a. * Good Lord!


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> What the hell are you talking about now you RETARD? A SACRARIUM or PISCINA is the drain portion of a vessel or sink used to dispose of Sacramental Water directly into the Earth.
> 
> No! No! Please don t overlook it! If you, being as STUPID as you are, want to go a few rounds with ME, I d be pleased to do so. Unfortunately it will be on here instead of in person. Of course that would depend on how long they ll allow you to take off your Straight Jacket.
> 
> ...


IS anything I have said UNTRUE Steven Hawkings


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Rick Yes sorry I hate auto spell forgive me I meant SARCASM. MY mistake


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Sure RICK bust out your PHD and defend all this socialism. The ghosts of Lenin and Stalin await your sharp retort.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Hurry up RICK….. I have Crack to smoke….. This crack aint gunna smoke itself…


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> What the hell are you talking about now you RETARD? A SACRARIUM or PISCINA is the drain portion of a vessel or sink used to dispose of Sacramental Water directly into the Earth.
> 
> No! No! Please don t overlook it! If you, being as STUPID as you are, want to go a few rounds with ME, I d be pleased to do so. Unfortunately it will be on here instead of in person. Of course that would depend on how long they ll allow you to take off your Straight Jacket.
> 
> ...


WOW DUDE! your even too THICK to get what the INCORRECT Spelling of amerika and or amerikcans means WITH a lower case "a" WOW if you really did go to private School please tell me what that school is or was so I can make sure any of my family never goes there.

Also I have never deleted any of my posts. I don't think you can do that without contacting L.J. I.T people


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*NO MORE OF YOUR BS! PLEASE! *

It's a waste of my time crossing Sabres with a Dummy like you.

Smoking Crack? I totally believe you! You're STONED! Aren't you?

You also Blind, or what, my post referred to the "k" not the "a" . You've also spelled it 2 different ways above!

No Private School. Different Country. GET IT? You have a Family? Oh Boy!!

You can Delete or Edit your Post if the time hasn't expired yet. Which is exactly what you did!


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

You unsheathed your saber not me. Tell me oh great professor is anything I said NOT TRUE?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

You as well as other one dimentional beings on here have failed to grasp the meaning and or use of SARCASM and pointing out absurdity by being absurd.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

It is soooo sad to see SOOO many mostly young people STILL hang on the the idea of Communism and Socialism. It has never worked as far as I can see, but so many still think it will work and turn the U.S. into a panasiea. Taxing the country/world and regulating it by Draconian tyrannical control, into prosperity!

So many blah blah blah blahs…. Here's an idea! Move to China. See how that works for ya.

If Socialism worked it would have worked by now.

If the democratic party could make the US A FREE (and I mean free as in everything is FREE" wonderland it would of happened by now.

If the republican party could make amerika a gold-plated free country it would of happened by now/

Again for you Obamacare nuts


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Whats the matter RICK? you gunna cry?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Whats the matter RICK? you gunna cry?
> 
> - rantingrich


Not exactly. I'm laughing so hard, my sides hurt GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Okay What BAIT! Are you suggesting there is one cents worth of difference between the democrat party and the GOP?
> - rantingrich


200% support for Obamacare. I was hoping that would be taken as a facetious statement with the double smiley ;-))


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

GLOBAL WARNING… I mean CLIMATE CHANGE…

If it looks like con-job? 
If it sounds like con-job?
If ti smells like con-job?
If ti feels like con-job?

IT IS a CON-JOB FOOLS.

HINTs might be a CON… DUH

1) Not one source has ever said what the CARBON TAX monies will be used for! NOT A ONE 
2) Not one source has ever stated WHO will be in charge of said monies.
3) Not one source has ever stated WHO will be responsible for said LOOT

MY GOD FOOLS does one have to draw you a picture.

For Christs sake PEOPLE we are talking about your kids and their kids being FINICALLY RAPED and ROBBED with no redress. THEY are going to be indentured SLAVEs to this if it even becomes real.

And not one of you cares

In fact can't you wait to make it all happen


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Whats the matter RICK? you gunna cry?
> 
> - rantingrich
> 
> ...


IS anything I said untrue


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Okay What BAIT! Are you suggesting there is one cents worth of difference between the democrat party and the GOP?
> - rantingrich
> 
> 200% support for Obamacare. I was hoping that would be taken as a facetious statement with the double smiley ;-))
> ...


AHH now look at me, a Victim of my own sarcasm. TOUCHE TOP! well done


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

U R welcome ;-))


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Whats the matter RICK? you gunna cry?
> 
> - rantingrich
> 
> ...


Well as long as you were entertained RICK have a good 2015. You might want to hold onto your wallet though. If you are waiting hoping or looking forward to a TAX return this year, you MAY wish to take a close look at your W2 where you have to now pay income taxes on your employers contribution for your healthcare.

ALSi if you DO NOT have Healthcare you will be FINED by the IRS for not having any!

I don't know if I am smelling the freedom or the liberty…...


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Get ready for higher taxes (USA)

Hi folks. Remember this WHEN YOU DO YOUR TAXES IN APRIL) ! ! ! ! ! !

In case you didn't notice, Here is what happened on January 1, 2014 :

Top Medicare tax went from 1.45% to 2.35%, an increase of 62 %

Top Income tax bracket went from 35% to 39.6%, an increase of 13 %

Top Income payroll tax went from 37.4% to 52.2%, an increase of 52 %

Capital Gains tax went from 15% to 28% an increase of 87 %

Dividends tax went from 15% to 39.6%, an increase of 164 %

Estate tax went from 0% to 55%, an increase of infinity . . .

Remember this fact: These taxes were all passed with only democrat votes

No republicans voted for these taxes.

These taxes were all passed under the Affordable Care Act, aka OBAMACARE.

If you think it is important that everyone in the U. S. should know this, pass it on. If not, then delete it.

Respectfully,

William C. Heath, CFP

Chairman & CEO

BARRINGTON FINANCIAL ADVISORS, INC.

a Registered Investment Advisor

(Celebrating 42 years of Professional Service)


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

"For you Socialist Squisheads and ANTI freedom, anti liberty Turds,"

That has a ring to it. I may borrow it.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Whats the matter RICK? you gunna cry?
> 
> - rantingrich
> 
> ...


Canada didn't fall into the same Wall Street pit most of the world did, also they don't have a w2, they have a t4 form. They have the second or third best education system in the world, especially Ontario, so again, on all counts you are wrong.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Get ready for higher taxes (USA)
> 
> Hi folks. Remember this WHEN YOU DO YOUR TAXES IN APRIL) ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> ...


Are you in the top bracket? If not what do you care?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Whats the matter RICK? you gunna cry?
> 
> - rantingrich
> 
> ...


You fell in here to…did you watch the Can-Denmark game?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> "For you Socialist Squisheads and ANTI freedom, anti liberty Turds,"
> 
> That has a ring to it. I may borrow it.
> 
> - Buckethead


Wow, you read his crap?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread is both humorous (in a perverse sort of manner) and puzzling.

Mainly puzzling because you (rich)really do seem genuinely sincere in both your belief's and stance's on the topics you bring up(right, wrong, or otherwise).
But yet also can't seem to come to any sort of sincere realization or rationalization that any and all points/arguments that you've brought up here have been completely 100% defeated and overridden by yourself,and yourself alone, due to the simple fact you insist on portraying yourself(quite well I might add) as a complete effing lunatic.

The only thing that you're convincing anyone of, is that you are either mentally unstable, a drunk, or both….and it has nothing to do with 'lemmings', or 'sheeple' misinterpreting or misunderstanding your message/argument.

If you want to have a civil, convincing discussion with people regarding sensitive topics(or anything else for that matter),and have them take you seriously in any way, shape, or form, it's best you don't make yourself out to be crazier than a rabid, ********************house rat.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't say I have ever come across a ********************house rat, thank god.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Please remember to keep discussions in this community "family friendly".


----------

